# DSP's 2018 Halloween Event



## Raven'sChild (Oct 30, 2018)

It's just about time for D$P's Halloween Event and boy howdy is it already starting off with a number of interesting surprises:

1.  Unlike last year, D$P didn't have to resort to having the Halloween Event as the sub goal two months in a row so the goal could be reached.  Quite the opposite this time around with Tut and others gifting well over double the amount of Subs required to hit all the set goals ( Halloween Event stream, decorations and costume ).  In an appalling display of entitlement, D$P not only refused to do anything special to celebrate having received such an astronomical amount for Subs, but completely took the wind out of his viewers celebratory mood by taking an unwarranted jab at a viewer who had not received a gifted sub.

2.  While Patrons still were given The Power to nominate and vote on games to be played during the event, D$P decided on two of those games all on his own and is giving these two games priority over the others.  Patrons now have The Power to choose two of the games that might be played IF he has enough time to squeeze them in.  Now, having never been a patron, I am unsure if the voters can see the number of votes each nominee has received.  I would not put it past D$P to hide these numbers so that he can ultimately choose which games he actually plays.  I say this in part, because as it turns out, the two front runners in the poll just so happen to be games that D$P already owns.  The nominated games that D$P knows nothing about ( 7 Days to Die and Monster Prom ) were barely  mentioned and when spoken of his tone was one of disdain.

3)  The Sub goal D$P Tries It video is now slated to be 'premiered' on the stream.

4)  It has been claimed that additional decorations will be put up for the Event...after his chat balked at one string of Halloween themed lights and one string of Christmas lights comprising the promised stream decorations.  The groundwork for these aforementioned additional decorations not making an appearance was lain at the same time with D$P bemoaning his uncertainty at being able to figure out how exactly to put these special decorations up.  It should be pointed out that hanging the two strings of lights required an entire day off to accomplish.  Thus, D$P's ability to add additional decorations without the aid of the previously needed entire day off seems an impossibility from the get go.

5) Khet is slated to make an appearance in costume.  D$P was quick to make the disclaimer that she will not be there the entire time as she finds gore and graphic violence distasteful. 

I decided to post this a day in advance that speculations might be discussed beforehand as well as commented on during and after the events takes place.


----------



## Sparkletor (Oct 30, 2018)

I can understand Kat not wanting to spend too much time there since horses are known to spook easily.


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Oct 30, 2018)

We having a Halloween begathon now? Wow, Halloween really does get more like Christmas every year.


----------



## actually (Oct 30, 2018)

Pubic Enemy #1 said:


> We having a Halloween begathon now? Wow, Halloween really does get more like Christmas every year.



While I've no doubt there will be begging, this is the Halloween "marathon" that Tut single-handedly purchased via his 500+ sub donations.


----------



## TheGoutinator (Oct 30, 2018)

Will Phil be accepting tips and donations in the form of Kit-Kat's and Sour Patch Kids? If so, I'd suggest saving yours to give to the kids who will be working much harder than him to earn them by walking the streets and going door-to-door.


----------



## thebonesauce (Oct 30, 2018)

I still have doubts Kat will actually show up. I guarantee something will, “come up,” and she will be unable to show. This is the particular event I’m waiting on to see if there really is trouble on Ram Ranch because I just have a a sinking feeling he mentioned it offhandedly to get people to shut up and is going to pretend like it was never said.


----------



## actually (Oct 30, 2018)

thebonesauce said:


> I still have doubts Kat will actually show up. I guarantee something will, “come up,” and she will be unable to show. This is the particular event I’m waiting on to see if there really is trouble on Ram Ranch because I just have a a sinking feeling he mentioned it offhandedly to get people to shut up and is going to pretend like it was never said.



Having something come up is possible, but Phil's actively promoting that Kat will be there. It's on his little Twitter schedule picture, for instance.


----------



## Equinox_ (Oct 30, 2018)

actually said:


> Having something come up is possible, but Phil's actively promoting that Kat will be there. It's on his little Twitter schedule picture, for instance.



Yeah I think Kat will be there as I don't think she's left the gout castle. The most I expect is she might be there for 30 minutes, maybe an hour. Mostly sitting in silence and maybe muttering a word here and there.


----------



## Sparkletor (Oct 30, 2018)

Will SecretLifeofDSP reappear to tickle Kat's fancy or to tell somebody to tell her to kiss Phil on the cheek? That would be gold dust.


----------



## Slander Man (Oct 30, 2018)

It will be interesting to see how they interact considering the rumors that there is trouble in paradise.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Oct 30, 2018)

I'm sure she might have plans of her own since buying her an outfit to parade on stream seems like a waste of money, on both their ends(or Phil's since he most likely bought it for her)
Pretty sad to dress up in costume if you don't plan on attending anything.


----------



## Raven'sChild (Oct 30, 2018)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> I'm sure she might have plans of her own since buying her an outfit to parade on stream seems like a waste of money, on both their ends(or Phil's since he most likely bought it for her)
> Pretty sad to dress up in costume if you don't plan on attending anything.


I agree that she has places to go/ parties to attend.  She's a twenty-something from the MidWest living a stone's throw from trendy Seattle now.  No way she's sitting at home watching D$P play video games on Halloween.


----------



## gaarashatan (Oct 30, 2018)

Raven'sChild said:


> I agree that she has places to go/ parties to attend.  She's a twenty-something from the MidWest living a stone's throw from trendy Seattle now.  No way she's sitting at home watching D$P play video games on Halloween.



maybe a coworker party, or maybe any party (cause shes just saying) so she can actually go to tyrones!


----------



## Raven'sChild (Oct 30, 2018)

gaarashatan said:


> maybe a coworker party, or maybe any party (cause shes just saying) so he can actually go to tyrones!


'Sorry...uhhh...Phil, but I had a bit to much to drink, so I'm staying the night here.  Wouldn't want to risk a DUI.  See you tomorrow.'


----------



## James Smith (Oct 30, 2018)

Link


----------



## Coin Ops (Oct 31, 2018)

I feel a bit of sympathy for Kat if she gets dragged onto today's stream. She just looks so uncomfortable sitting on the fap seat.


----------



## Raven'sChild (Oct 31, 2018)

D$P set the start of his Halloween Event an hour later than it had previously been scheduled.  Off to a good start Additionally, the end time of 7pm was not changed.  D$P being to lazy to change both times or shaving an hour off his 'marathon'?


----------



## Raven'sChild (Oct 31, 2018)

Not an oversight.  He is shaving an hour off the marathon.


----------



## actually (Oct 31, 2018)

Shaving an hour. Has also started the stream late and is doing a prestream before "costume reveal". So yeah, Kat's going to be sitting in silence.


----------



## PenisMuncher23 (Oct 31, 2018)

lol she's actually there in complete silence


----------



## James Smith (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink (Oct 31, 2018)

how he thinks its cool that kat just sits next to him silently during the pre stream is beyond absurd


----------



## Wing Zero (Oct 31, 2018)

Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink said:


> how he thinks its cool that kat just sits next to him silently during the pre stream is beyond absurd



Reinforces that he wants her to be a trophy that does his chores and nothing more.


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Oct 31, 2018)

This is a masterclass in shitty, awkward stalling. Also Kat left. Left the room, at least.


----------



## actually (Oct 31, 2018)

Bob Ross. Not gonna lie, actually a good costume


----------



## OneDaySon (Oct 31, 2018)

Every appearance Kat's eyebrows get stronger. I think she's absorbing DSP's energy or something.
SHE MUST BE STOPPED.


----------



## Vivica A. Fox (Oct 31, 2018)

Wow, those eyebrows are worse than her normal halfbrows.

EDIT: and Phil couldn't be bothered to grow a beard for this huh. Could've put those Italian genes to use. Dude loves spending money.


----------



## DeusDominus (Oct 31, 2018)

Kat looks so damn uncomfortable. Even looking at her makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## actually (Oct 31, 2018)

Kheapathic said:


> Phil said his costume will be either a Hollywood Monster or Celebrity, and something related to chat.
> 
> Calling it now, he's going as the historical King Tut.
> 
> Edit: Bob Ross is rolling in his grave right now. What the fuck is that?



Eh, I actually like the Bob Ross. Somewhat clever and not just a purchased outfit.


----------



## CoolGuy420weedbonerXXX (Oct 31, 2018)

Instead of sounding like a chilled out cool guy who enjoys what he's doing, Phil's Bob Ross voice is his standard "sissy gay boy" voice.

What the fuck, Phil.  I thought you were all about positivity.

EDIT: It'll be fun to see him get all salty today while dressed as the most chill dude of all time.


----------



## Kheapathic (Oct 31, 2018)

actually said:


> Eh, I actually like the Bob Ross. Somewhat clever and not just a purchased outfit.



I like Bob Ross too. But there's just something about Phil trying to do his voice that makes me think of the pedophile old man from Family Guy. So, it's just kinda unnerving... suitable for Halloween I guess.

Edit: That and the facial hair isn't doing any favors.


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Oct 31, 2018)

His costume is literally a wig and a fake beard that's covering his existing beard.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Oct 31, 2018)

Kat looks like she put on a few pounds.


----------



## OneDaySon (Oct 31, 2018)

Someone needs to do a time lapse of Kat's eyebrows.
Also tbh this outfit beats that shitty time he was "Deadpool" where he had a Deadpool shirt and a Deadpool hat on.


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Oct 31, 2018)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> Kat looks like she put on a few pounds.


Wait, but isn't she meant to be at the gym all the time...?


----------



## Anonymous Dimwit (Oct 31, 2018)

Say hi Kat
Kat: ...

At least we know who wears the pants in that relationship.


----------



## HolocaustDenier (Oct 31, 2018)

khet is feeling self conscious


----------



## Destro1986 (Oct 31, 2018)

Pubic Enemy #1 said:


> His costume is literally a wig and a fake beard that's covering his existing beard.



Don't forget the $5 Walmart shirt that doesn't fit


----------



## Vivica A. Fox (Oct 31, 2018)

CoolGuy420weedbonerXXX said:


> Instead of sounding like a chilled out cool guy who enjoys what he's doing, Phil's Bob Ross voice is his standard "sissy gay boy" voice.
> 
> What the fuck, Phil.  I thought you were all about positivity.
> 
> EDIT: It'll be fun to see him get all salty today while dressed as the most chill dude of all time.



Seriously, has Phil ever actually watched Bob Ross? Wtf! His impression is NOTHING like Bob Ross. Why the fuck is he giving him a random British accent?


----------



## neger psykolog (Oct 31, 2018)

from drgnkiller twitter:


----------



## Raven'sChild (Oct 31, 2018)

Found it!
Others come with a different palette and different brush.


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink (Oct 31, 2018)

Sonichump said:


> Seriously, has Phil ever actually watched Bob Ross? Wtf! His impression is NOTHING like Bob Ross.


of course he hasnt, he watched the same scene everyone watched the happy bush

but remember memes are bad


----------



## notquiteaperson (Oct 31, 2018)

Somehow dave actually looks less gay dressed up like Bob Ross, and I'm sorry but Khet is really just... um, not attractive.


----------



## Ptolemy (Oct 31, 2018)

For those who have missed past years.


----------



## OneDaySon (Oct 31, 2018)

HolocaustDenier said:


> View attachment 581204
> khet is feeling self conscious



She shouldn't, her outfit is better than his. The beard on Phil's is weird, but again, better than that shitty "Deadpool" outfit he had once. At least it's an actual outfit even though its just a shirt and wig and beard.  The Deadpool outfit was also the year that Leanna did that home made Poison Ivy outfit for the stream and it looked pretty good for an entirely home made outfit, and he allowed her on stream for 10 minutes so she spent time in her room just taking selfies of her outfit. So at least Kat gets to remain on stream with her better outfit.


----------



## Destro1986 (Oct 31, 2018)

notquiteaperson said:


> Somehow dave actually looks less gay dressed up like Bob Ross, and I'm sorry but Khet is really just... um, not attractive.



She'd be okay but man it's hard to look past the eyebrows and too much makeup.


----------



## OneDaySon (Oct 31, 2018)

Ptolemy said:


> View attachment 581211 For those who have missed past years.



1. Ezio
2. Ghostbuster
3. Bob Ross
4. Ninja Turtle
5. Deadpool

Just my opinion though. But every time either Leanna or Kat has outdone his outfit.


----------



## Coin Ops (Oct 31, 2018)

Has he even acknowledged that she's wearing a costume?  Has she said what her costume is, specifically? Steampunk girl?


----------



## neger psykolog (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## PenisMuncher23 (Oct 31, 2018)

neger psykolog said:


> View attachment 581214



It seemed like not even Phil got that.


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Oct 31, 2018)

I like Phil's costume. It's kinda meta. An angry man who can barely retain viewership dressing as a guy who enthralled people for years with his pleasant demeanor and helpful attitude.


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Phil's Bob Ross "impression" makes me wish DSP would get raped to death with a chair leg. Vote this a-log, but give it 5 minutes and you'll agree.


----------



## CoolGuy420weedbonerXXX (Oct 31, 2018)

Batman VS Tony Danza said:


> I like Phil's costume. It's kinda meta. An angry man who can barely retain viewership dressing as a guy who enthralled people for years with his pleasant demeanor and helpful attitude.


I agree with you, but I think you're giving him way, way too much credit.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Oct 31, 2018)

Batman VS Tony Danza said:


> I like Phil's costume. It's kinda meta. An angry man who can barely retain viewership dressing as a guy who enthralled people for years with his pleasant demeanor and helpful attitude.


Definitely, he's the complete opposite of Bob Ross. Loud, annoying, not creative at all.


----------



## Faded (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi Again,

Dayum Kat is now a fat fuck. Jeez What happened to her.

Seems that "gym time" isn't really paying off.....


----------



## MV18 (Oct 31, 2018)

I can't handle this "impression" of Bob Ross. It's pure cringe, I'm really embarrassed for the cunt.


----------



## Prussian Blue (Oct 31, 2018)

DSP's costume makes me want to change my avatar. Not surprised but that is one lazy effort.


----------



## Coin Ops (Oct 31, 2018)

This masterclass voice actor does Bob Ross with a lilting Transatlantic accent. Bob Ross has a soft voice, but it's also deep. His word choices are all wrong, too. He keeps saying words like "marvelous!" in a haughty tone.


----------



## Keystone (Oct 31, 2018)

Faded said:


> Hi Again,
> 
> Dayum Kat is now a fat fuck. Jeez What happened to her.
> 
> Seems that "gym time" isn't really paying off.....



Look Tyrone offers "muscle massage" workouts, not cardio workouts okay?

I wonder if she's going to an actual Halloween party later with work friends?


----------



## KingjadVCMP (Oct 31, 2018)

Fur fuck's sake, there's just NEIGH effort whitsoever fae Kat!


----------



## toothless_banana (Oct 31, 2018)

ASMR costume is pretty funny, if low-rent, and it'd be doubly-so if he'd put himself in that streaming category, but the Bob Ross impression is of someone who might have seen a clip or two of him. I get he was Air Force, but a several-time drill sergeant, first shirt, and Msgt over ~20 years doesn't exactly sound the way Dave depicts.


----------



## Vivica A. Fox (Oct 31, 2018)

Faded said:


> Hi Again,
> 
> Dayum Kat is now a fat fuck. Jeez What happened to her.
> 
> Seems that "gym time" isn't really paying off.....




I also noticed this. Her cheeks are definitely bigger. Is she going to McDonalds with Tyrone instead of going to the gym? That would break DSPs heart (because she went to get fast food without him)


----------



## actually (Oct 31, 2018)

Raven'sChild said:


> View attachment 581198 View attachment 581206
> Found it!
> Others come with a different palette and different brush.



I take back my praise. I thought () that he might actually have taken the time to find the shirt and beard/wig separately. Also, shoutout to Kat for having to just sit there while her 36 y/o boyfriend plays a game.


----------



## Windows 98 (Oct 31, 2018)

this is painful. his awful "bob ross" voice which is just him saying "yes, my children" over and over - something bob ross doesn't even say lol.

khet look suicidal. she looks lost and confused. her forced smile makes me think if she doesn't do exactly what he ordered her to beforehand she'll get the whip. she's going to forget one of her scripted lines and have an anxiety attack.


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Phil bitches out chat for cheering long messages that he can't read. Someone in chat: "Why don't you and Kat change seats so she can read cheers?"

That got a ban.


----------



## OneDaySon (Oct 31, 2018)

Fucking hell Kat. At least try to pretend you wanna be there. To get her to talk people are asking her Overwatch questions as thats all we know about her.


----------



## johnny5150 (Oct 31, 2018)

Kat is staring at chat she's barely watching any of the gameplay


----------



## Noob-Noob (Oct 31, 2018)

Kat is literally trying to lean out of the camera. This is hard to watch..


----------



## James Smith (Oct 31, 2018)

He's refusing to read cheers asking questions about Kat, for example whether or not he and/or Kat are doing anything with friends tonight.


----------



## PenisMuncher23 (Oct 31, 2018)

Noob-Noob said:


> Kat is literally trying to lean out of the camera. This is hard to watch..



And the Phil tells her to get closer. This is so awkward.


----------



## Dick Pooman (Oct 31, 2018)

Noob-Noob said:


> Kat is literally trying to lean out of the camera. This is hard to watch..



And then he pulls her back in frame. Very uncomfortable.


----------



## Xerxers (Oct 31, 2018)

'Silent staring' .... 'awkwardly chuckles'

Ive never seen a couple with zero chemistry like this. Do they not make jokes with each other? tease eachotjhr? talk back and fourth about anything with some level of interest and joy? Anything to show chemistry?


----------



## notquiteaperson (Oct 31, 2018)

Looking at them sit there next to each other I keep picturing a thought bubble above Khet with Tyrone in it and a thought bubble above Dave with a $ in it.


----------



## KingjadVCMP (Oct 31, 2018)

This'll be another total victory for Phil, proving to doubters he's still got a soul maid doing whatever he asks her to. 

I hope people are getting reactions from his normal audience.


----------



## Kermit the Frog (Oct 31, 2018)

I don't think Phil has ever watched Bob Ross, that's got to be the explanation for how awful this impression is. Making the guy sound like a pedo, what the fuck.

Damn, Kat looking thicc. She also looks like she'd rather be anywhere else, jeez. Another on screen disaster.

I've watched for about 5 minutes, that's all I need to see.


----------



## Raven'sChild (Oct 31, 2018)

D$P is skipping the majority of questions directed toward Khet or mentioning her.  Folks asking for either Khet to play while D$P reads the chat/ Khet to read the messages are being deleted.


----------



## TheBlueRogue (Oct 31, 2018)

I actually feel sorry for Kat.  She looks like a hostage.


----------



## neger psykolog (Oct 31, 2018)

what happened to the extra halloween decorations he said he was going to put up?


----------



## Windows 98 (Oct 31, 2018)

Kermit the Frog said:


> Damn, Kat looking thicc.


she's definitely put on weight but her tiddies still nonexistant. leanna had more going on.


----------



## KingjadVCMP (Oct 31, 2018)

neger psykolog said:


> what happened to the extra halloween decorations he said he was going to put up?


Isn't that Kat?


----------



## Noob-Noob (Oct 31, 2018)

Kat's current thoughts:





Daydreaming about galloping around Jim's greener pasture later


----------



## OneDaySon (Oct 31, 2018)

This is why Leanna was better than Kat. She was annoying as fuck but at least she'd be saying SOMETHING. Probably roasting Phil or something.


----------



## actually (Oct 31, 2018)

KingjadVCMP said:


> Isn't that Kat?



I guess that explains why Phil needed time to set up his decorations. I have to imagine that knots are difficult when the victim struggles.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Oct 31, 2018)

actually said:


> I guess that explains why Phil needed time to set up his decorations. I have to imagine that knots are difficult when the victim struggles.


Phil has an axe blocking the door.


----------



## Sid (Oct 31, 2018)

he is making clown noises every time a ghoulie touches him  or come near him just shut up and just like last year he is hating all the Halloween games


----------



## Fincher (Oct 31, 2018)

maybe a bit off topic, but i wanted to make an account to share a small thing about phils stream today that people otherwise wouldnt see. i made him a silly little piece of "fan art" to use on his slideshow for this special day -- not a fan of the guy at all, just used the holiday as an excuse to draw phil as a gross monster. i tried to post it on his forums so he could see it, but his shitty website kept breaking on me. couldnt even make an account. i wound up sending it to his email instead.






and... yeah, as i saw once his stream started, he didnt use it in his slideshow. dude didnt even reply to my email to explain why. dont know if he was offended by it or just plain didnt like it, but seeing some of the lazy photoshops he happily showcases in his streams, i just thought it was a little interesting that he decides to completely ignore this drawing in particular. maybe i was a little too on the nose with the "dance my children" part. oh well.


----------



## neger psykolog (Oct 31, 2018)

Fincher said:


> maybe a bit off topic, but i wanted to make an account to share a small thing about phils stream today that people otherwise wouldnt see. i made him a silly little piece of "fan art" to use on his slideshow for this special day -- not a fan of the guy at all, just used the holiday as an excuse to draw phil as a gross monster. i tried to post it on his forums so he could see it, but his shitty website kept breaking on me. couldnt even make an account. i wound up sending it to his email instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probably too challenging for him to find the hidden tevin


----------



## James Smith (Oct 31, 2018)

He ragequit Silent Hill. Worth the money he spent.


----------



## Sid (Oct 31, 2018)

he  will ragequit all the three games like last year nothing new


----------



## Raven'sChild (Oct 31, 2018)

12:45 PDT  D$P rage quit RE Shattered Memories he bought to play on his own outside of the Pay-me-tons poll.  He also takes a 10min break.


----------



## Windows 98 (Oct 31, 2018)

SoapQueen1 said:


> He ragequit Silent Hill.


I think you mean "SHARTED MEMORIES" 

the controls were awful, dood. motion controls are for dumb kids.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Oct 31, 2018)

That game is around 40 dollars used on amazon. Goodbye money. 

Is he playing anything that is remotely potentially spooky worthy? This is during the day too. God damn.


----------



## Butter (Oct 31, 2018)

10 minute break? That poor girl. Would hate to be in her horseshoes right now.


----------



## BillionaireBrat (Oct 31, 2018)

I like how Kat has used this holiday as a chance to get her girls out. Gotta give the fans something to look at, even if it's not much


----------



## CoolGuy420weedbonerXXX (Oct 31, 2018)

Not to mention that Shattered Memories is a much quieter, more slow-paced game than the others.  The psych profile it builds on you is reflected in cutscenes, and I was really excited to see what terrible ending Phil would have got.


----------



## Draza (Oct 31, 2018)

More proof showing that Kat and Dave aren't "soulmates".


----------



## actually (Oct 31, 2018)

CoolGuy420weedbonerXXX said:


> I was really excited to see what terrible ending Phil would have got.



I feel like a big pile of salt wouldn't be hard to render for that


----------



## The Captain (Oct 31, 2018)

This chick is a huge downgrade from Leanna.


----------



## Destro1986 (Oct 31, 2018)

I don't get playing SH or RE for things like this 

He should have just played FNAF games


----------



## Xerxers (Oct 31, 2018)

Why would you play a game like silent hill at an event like this? Silent hill is moree psychological and slow paced. Isnt this event meant to be more lively/interactive/jump scary?


----------



## thebonesauce (Oct 31, 2018)

He’s not even going to get into these games at all considering a lot of them require time to get into.


----------



## BillionaireBrat (Oct 31, 2018)

Destro1986 said:


> I don't get playing SH or RE for things like this
> 
> He should have just played FNAF games



Phil hates FNAF, he got all green eyes over the fact that other youtubers were making bank on the series and not him because "he's a real gamer" 

I tell you what they should do that will give everyone a scare, get Kat on camera with no makeup


----------



## Destro1986 (Oct 31, 2018)

BillionaireBrat said:


> Phil hates FNAF, he got all green eyes over the fact that other youtubers were making bank on the series and not him because "he's a real gamer"
> 
> I tell you what they should do that will give everyone a scare, get Kat on camera with no makeup



Kat would look better without makeup honestly.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Oct 31, 2018)

Xerxers said:


> Why would you play a game like silent hill at an event like this? Silent hill is moree psychological and slow paced. Isnt this event meant to be more lively/interactive/jump scary?


Yup, its a slow build up to the end and the questions reflect on the game which leads to a nice twist. Now he's doing REmake for some reason. He's not knowledgeable with it and he will run around doing jack shit. Another non-spooky game


----------



## kamekmagik (Oct 31, 2018)

Why the fuck does he start lengthy games for marathons? It's literally always just him playing some story building and then quits before ANYTHING happens.


----------



## Destro1986 (Oct 31, 2018)

kamekmagik said:


> Why the fuck does he start lengthy games for marathons? It's literally always just him playing some story building and then quits before ANYTHING happens.



I don't get it, there are entire genres of games that are ONLY good to play for a couple hours 

Then he wants to play RE but skip cutscenes?


----------



## Keystone (Oct 31, 2018)

notquiteaperson said:


> Looking at them sit there next to each other I keep picturing a thought bubble above Khet with Tyrone in it and a thought bubble above Dave with a $ in it.


----------



## PenisMuncher23 (Oct 31, 2018)

kamekmagik said:


> Why the fuck does he start lengthy games for marathons? It's literally always just him playing some story building and then quits before ANYTHING happens.



Because he's a stupid retard


----------



## Wing Zero (Oct 31, 2018)

Bob Ross is rolling in his fucking grave today.


----------



## This comment matters (Oct 31, 2018)

It wouldn't matter if Phil played a jump scare filled game. He ruins all horror game playthroughs by not paying attention and talking about off topic things so he won't get scared. Shows he's a real tough manly man that way.


----------



## Martys_not_smarty (Oct 31, 2018)

Batman VS Tony Danza said:


> I like Phil's costume. It's kinda meta. An angry man who can barely retain viewership dressing as a guy who enthralled people for years with his pleasant demeanor and helpful attitude.


He should have been William Alexander instead.


----------



## OneDaySon (Oct 31, 2018)

Wing Zero said:


> Bob Ross is rolling in his fucking grave today.


What gets me is the whole "Yes hello Children" quotes and the weird Michael Jackson voice. Has he ever seen a Bob Ross episode?


----------



## Very Honest Content (Oct 31, 2018)

Kat has a pleasant voice and is easy on the eyes.

Too bad she settled for a pigroach.


----------



## Destro1986 (Oct 31, 2018)

OneDaySon said:


> What gets me is the whole "Yes hello Children" quotes and the weird Michael Jackson voice. Has he ever seen a Bob Ross episode?



It sounds like he's doing a molester priest voice


----------



## Lurk Jurk (Oct 31, 2018)

Xerxers said:


> Why would you play a game like silent hill at an event like this? Silent hill is moree psychological and slow paced. Isnt this event meant to be more lively/interactive/jump scary?



It's really hard to make a blind play of SH interesting. You'd need talent for starters. The most enjoyable ones are always by people who know the games and have interesting things to say about it.


----------



## kamekmagik (Oct 31, 2018)

OneDaySon said:


> What gets me is the whole "Yes hello Children" quotes and the weird Michael Jackson voice. Has he ever seen a Bob Ross episode?


Nope, he just knows the happy little trees thing. But remember memes are for low iq people


----------



## Done (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Oct 31, 2018)

Wing Zero said:


> Bob Ross is rolling in his fucking grave today.



Bob Ross served his country for twenty years and then preceded to entertain everyone by teaching us how to paint.

Phil has been a parasitic leech on society for most of his life and entertains everyone by teaching us how not to handle an internet-based career.


----------



## boxybum (Oct 31, 2018)

Looks like money has stopped coming in. People realized he is ignoring messages from cheers and tips and stopped bothering.

Why is Kat even here. So far she has offered nothing to improve the stream.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Oct 31, 2018)

Are you fucking kitten me?
Also Kat literally seems to fall asleep. Dave, please let her already go, to a fun party with The Jim.

Hasn't Dave said it's an "interactive costume"?
He can't even interact with his girlfriend, _*right next to him.*_

This is the most pathetic thing I've ever witnessed.
Or at least can remember.

Gallop away, Kat! You can still flee to a better place!


----------



## actually (Oct 31, 2018)

Wurstbrot said:


> Hasn't Dave said it's an "interactive costume"?



Cause Bob Ross emote.

How is this stream more uncomfortable than the fucking Q&A stream where she awkwardly avoided answering anything for 2 hours? I'm getting secondhand uncomfortable just looking at her.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Oct 31, 2018)

This comment matters said:


> It wouldn't matter if Phil played a jump scare filled game. He ruins all horror game playthroughs by not paying attention and talking about off topic things so he won't get scared. Shows he's a real tough manly man that way.


That and cracking immature jokes the whole time to defuse tension. It's like he's trying to compensate for his masculinity.


----------



## Vivica A. Fox (Oct 31, 2018)

So Kat's just going to sit there autistically next to Phil without offering any sort of commentary to anything happening in the game (or anything at all) huh. Two silent shtreamers, ie kazowie.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Oct 31, 2018)

I can't even assume they have bad chemistry. It's like 2 chemicals put down at two opposite ends of the planet.

At least Tevin's chat has some fun.


----------



## JamFlowMan (Oct 31, 2018)

Alright I had to tune in and the thing I noticed besides Kat's eyes looking like their going to pop out of her head is Phil won't shut the fuck up.  This dude is the king of dead air but today he is talking like he did a bump of coke.


----------



## JustStopDude (Oct 31, 2018)

He is supposed to be Bob Ross? The man who completely reinvented himself from being screaming, R Lee Emery style drill instructor and into very successful, calm painter. 

I cannot think of a more ironic costume for Phil.


----------



## ANDS! (Oct 31, 2018)

I dunno who that young lady is, but she looks interminably bored.  Like she was paid to just show up.  Something of a "stream escort" if you will -


----------



## Lurk Jurk (Oct 31, 2018)

boxybum said:


> Why is Kat even here. So far she has offered nothing to improve the stream.



To show everyone he has a girlfriend. That is her only purpose to him.


----------



## Martys_not_smarty (Oct 31, 2018)

*ack snort* Ladies and gentlemen I've kept you in suspense for long enough so here she is my soulmaid, now I have to remind you all she has laryngitis and a bad back so she won't be doing anything or saying anything.  (if any kiwis out there wanna photoshop the respective heads onto this pic go for it I was just laying down a catalyst).

     Ok third time editing because I just realized how Kat procured a bad back and laryngitis and that was from Tyrone at the gym coming in from the front and rear.


----------



## Son of Big Boss (Oct 31, 2018)

Pandalee was more entertaining than Kat. Jeez, what a bore.


----------



## DarkSydePundit (Oct 31, 2018)

Who knew if you socially isolate a guy for 10 years that he‘d be nuclear awkward with women


----------



## Heckler1 (Oct 31, 2018)

JustStopDude said:


> He is supposed to be Bob Ross? The man who completely reinvented himself from being screaming, R Lee Emery style drill instructor and into very successful, calm painter.
> 
> I cannot think of a more ironic costume for Phil.


Instead of painting happy little trees, Phil is full of greedy, selfish REEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## PenisMuncher23 (Oct 31, 2018)

Anyone catch why SlimeBeherit was banned?


----------



## JamFlowMan (Oct 31, 2018)

Jesus Phil just let her leave.  If she's really your soul mate read the room and give her permission to escape this hell.


----------



## Vivica A. Fox (Oct 31, 2018)

Someone just cheered and asked if Kat is playing RDR2 and she said no, so it was followed up with "oh she must not be a real gamer then!" and, b&


----------



## Lurk Jurk (Oct 31, 2018)

The woman is suffering enough without fedoras coming in to fake gamer girl her.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Oct 31, 2018)

Love how he talks like he plays this game alone.
"I go to there"
"What I have to do now"
"Maybe if I do this"

It's so bizarre, he isolates her just with words as if she's a regular viewer in the chat.


----------



## SleepyNibba (Oct 31, 2018)

A Reminder that Tevin is streaming the event, dont give Dave the views.


----------



## PenisMuncher23 (Oct 31, 2018)

BusyMaribo said:


> A Reminder that Tevin is streaming the event, dont give Dave the views.



Tevin's obnoxious in a not so funny way. If he would just do a vanilla restream, I'd watch.


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 31, 2018)

Heckler1 said:


> Instead of painting happy little trees, Phil is full of greedy, selfish REEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.


Hes painting all those shekels tutankamon gives him


----------



## Xerxers (Oct 31, 2018)

She has zero personality


Sonichump said:


> So Kat's just going to sit there autistically next to Phil without offering any sort of commentary to anything happening in the game (or anything at all) huh. Two silent shtreamers, ie kazowie.



seriously, does she have anything going on up there?


----------



## Wing Zero (Oct 31, 2018)

Xerxers said:


> seriously, does she have anything going on up there?



"It's better than the demon closet. It's better than the demon closet. It's better than the demon closet..."


----------



## actually (Oct 31, 2018)

I swear to god it looked like she just pulled some headphones (like bud-style) out. There were two wires going up to her head and she pulled them down.


----------



## Vivica A. Fox (Oct 31, 2018)

actually said:


> I swear to god it looked like she just pulled some headphones (like bud-style) out. There were two wires going up to her head and she pulled them down.



kat is a robot, confirmed


----------



## actually (Oct 31, 2018)

Just checked in again, and she fucking does have an earbud in  

Goddamn this is so awkward...


----------



## Draza (Oct 31, 2018)

actually said:


> I swear to god it looked like she just pulled some headphones (like bud-style) out. There were two wires going up to her head and she pulled them down.


Holy shit, you are right. You can see the cords on her collarbone.


----------



## Butter (Oct 31, 2018)

BusyMaribo said:


> A Reminder that Tevin is streaming the event, dont give Dave the views.


Sorry for my ignorance, but what's the link for that?


----------



## Draza (Oct 31, 2018)

Butter said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but what's the link for that?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iksFe_QwJKQ


----------



## TheGoutinator (Oct 31, 2018)

This is the worst stream they've done yet.

This relationship is so fucked up and shady. The cringe and awkwardness is through the roof.

Earbuds confirmed. She's bored as fuck and he still won't let her go.


----------



## thebonesauce (Oct 31, 2018)

Why does she continue to sit there... and who’s the Kiwi mod who threw money?


----------



## Jotaro (Oct 31, 2018)

Lol. You would think it was two people who met for the first time and are being forced to stream together at gunpoint rather than two soulmates. I miss Leanna. Annoying as shit and Phil would ignore her entirely too, but at least she gave us something. You'll get more out of a dead horse than Khet.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Faded (Oct 31, 2018)

Martys_not_smarty said:


> *ack snort* Ladies and gentlemen I've kept you in suspense for long enough so here she is my soulmaid, now I have to remind you all she has laryngitis and a bad back so she won't be doing anything or saying anything.  (if any kiwis out there wanna photoshop the respective heads onto this pic go for it I was just laying down a catalyst).



Doesn't need it. The resemblance on the left is striking. Near perfect. Makeup and all.


----------



## BSV (Oct 31, 2018)

I honestly feel sad for  not so Jolly Jumper.  Some of the deleted cheers have been savage. I think she sees them even if they are swiftly removed from chat.


----------



## Destro1986 (Oct 31, 2018)

PenisMuncher23 said:


> Tevin's obnoxious in a not so funny way. If he would just do a vanilla restream, I'd watch.



Courtesy of a Farmer https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWCnVA_CknWIB1m0XoAUrTg/live?&ab_channel=DarkDave'sMirror



actually said:


> Just checked in again, and she fucking does have an earbud in
> 
> Goddamn this is so awkward...



They're both wearing earbuds today.


----------



## Martys_not_smarty (Oct 31, 2018)

Faded said:


> Doesn't need it. The resemblance on the left is striking. Near perfect. Makeup and all.


Fair enough, even the lines from the scene are revelant:
"Krusty (Kat) smells funny" probably from being a horse and horses smell like shit
"He seems to have a hard time keeping his balance" notice how she keeps trying to slip off camera.


----------



## johnny5150 (Oct 31, 2018)

Phil came back from break and surprise Kat is gone


----------



## Zaryiu (Oct 31, 2018)

No sympathy for gold-digging horse, this is what she gets after willingly throwing a better relationship away


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Oct 31, 2018)

johnny5150 said:


> Phil came back from break and surprise Kat is gone


Good


----------



## Wing Zero (Oct 31, 2018)

johnny5150 said:


> Phil came back from break and surprise Kat is gone



Hopefully gone with her bags packed too.


----------



## Schmeckel (Oct 31, 2018)

Wing Zero said:


> Hopefully gone with her bags packed too.


It would be funny as fuck if in the middle of his stream, she hoofs open the door and brays "TAKE YOUR SOULMATE SHIT AND SHOVE IT!" and drops some behind-the-scenes dirt live, leaving him completely dumbfounded and scrambling to pause the stream and later do massive damage control.  Granted, it would just be another pity-card for the salty potato, depending on the lore she dropped before getting the Jim in her.


----------



## KingjadVCMP (Oct 31, 2018)

Questions you'd like Phil to answer:

"What was Kat's favourite part of the stream, except from getting to leave?"


----------



## thebonesauce (Oct 31, 2018)

My question would be, “if Kat was doing nothing but going to the gym, why in God’s name did she gain so much weight?”


----------



## Wing Zero (Oct 31, 2018)

KingjadVCMP said:


> Questions you'd like Phil to answer:



"Why do you keep forcing her to be on stream when she clearly looks miserable being near you?"


----------



## millais (Oct 31, 2018)

What was her costume even supposed to be? I don't recognize it.


----------



## Guli (Oct 31, 2018)

Hey guys, first time watcher, no time donator.

If I wasn't watching this through Tevin, I would of shut it off ages ago, god bless this man guiding me through this field of mediocrity and cringeworthy impressions of bob ross


----------



## TheGoutinator (Oct 31, 2018)

This is the first time I've watched a live Dave stream in a long time, how painfully boring this is. 

I'm hoping some kids find their way into his gated community, ring the door bell and interrupt the stream.


----------



## Dr.Chill (Oct 31, 2018)

millais said:


> What was her costume even supposed to be? I don't recognize it.



Not sure. my guess horse witch mercy


----------



## ReentryPhantom (Oct 31, 2018)

millais said:


> What was her costume even supposed to be? I don't recognize it.


Steampunk Raccoon


----------



## Heckler1 (Oct 31, 2018)

ReentryPhantom said:


> Steampunk Raccoon


Gold Digger


----------



## Martys_not_smarty (Oct 31, 2018)

ReentryPhantom said:


> Steampunk Raccoon


Steampunk centaur


----------



## Katsmakeover (Oct 31, 2018)

ReentryPhantom said:


> Steampunk Raccoon


LOL! or a Steam punk maid


----------



## gaarashatan (Oct 31, 2018)

neger psykolog said:


> from drgnkiller twitter:
> View attachment 581208



his bob ross impression is all wrong. he doesnt even talk like he does, and why cant khet just have normal eyebrows....


----------



## Preferred Penne (Oct 31, 2018)

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## c-no (Oct 31, 2018)

Wing Zero said:


> Hopefully gone with her bags packed too.


Only if she finds a better target to be a gold digger to. Otherwise, she's still staying with Phil.


----------



## Zaryiu (Oct 31, 2018)

Martys_not_smarty said:


> Steampunk centaur





Katsmakeover said:


> LOL! or a Steam punk maid


Steampunk Horse maid


----------



## gaarashatan (Oct 31, 2018)

i told yall should put phil and kat being awkward cringy to eachother on that bingo card


----------



## Freshtodeath (Oct 31, 2018)

Just got home. How awkward was Kat? Was there a new dsp tries it?


----------



## gaarashatan (Oct 31, 2018)

millais said:


> What was her costume even supposed to be? I don't recognize it.



steampump witch i think


----------



## PenisMuncher23 (Oct 31, 2018)

Freshtodeath said:


> Just got home. How awkward was Kat? Was there a new dsp tries it?



She was very awkward, but it was their dual awkwardness that really stood out. And the DSP Tries it hasn't happened yet I think.


----------



## gaarashatan (Oct 31, 2018)

gaarashatan said:


> my mind will just be blown if she has to sit there the whole stream and watch him play a video game. that relationship would be confirmed over and shes just waiting for the opportunity to peace the fuck out



a post from yesterday


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Oct 31, 2018)

Wurstbrot said:


> I can't even assume they have bad chemistry. It's like 2 chemicals put down at two opposite ends of the planet.



they interact in much the same way as water and a silicone-based sealant do, i.e. not at all


----------



## Slimy Time (Oct 31, 2018)

PenisMuncher23 said:


> She was very awkward, but it was their dual awkwardness that really stood out. And the DSP Tries it hasn't happened yet I think.


How is it that despite all the irritating things about her, Leanna, someone who is 10-15 years his junior, had more chemistry and (dare I say it) intimacy with Phil and his gout ridden ass than this woman, his soulmate?


----------



## Wing Zero (Oct 31, 2018)

Slimy Time said:


> How is it that despite all the irritating things about her, Leanna, someone who is 10-15 years his junior, had more chemistry and (dare I say it) intimacy with Phil and his gout ridden ass than this woman, his soulmate?



Because Leanna clearly wanted to have an actual relationship with Phil, but realized over time that staying with him meant having no real future. Kat just wants a place to stay and said whatever she needed to in order to convince Phil to move her in. Part of me thinks that Phil even knows this, but as long as he has a trophy maid he can brag about then he's content.


----------



## gaarashatan (Oct 31, 2018)

and also, let me just get this through because . its so fucked up for phil to actually dress like bob. cause this is a guy who taught people happiness and joy. not just gave it to them. being portrayed by one of the most toxic individuals on the net. 

let that sink in..


----------



## PenisMuncher23 (Oct 31, 2018)

Slimy Time said:


> How is it that despite all the irritating things about her, Leanna, someone who is 10-15 years his junior, had more chemistry and (dare I say it) intimacy with Phil and his gout ridden ass than this woman, his soulmate?



Phil's kind of immature, and Kat's pretty shy. Most guys would help her come out of her shell more, but Phil just "takes over", which keeps her from forming chemistry with a manchild.


----------



## Xerxers (Oct 31, 2018)

phil just said kat had to leave because of the trolling, and she has actually left the house now. lol just lol


----------



## James Smith (Oct 31, 2018)

Kat's not even home and DSP is claiming it's because of the trolling on stream. She's definitely not just out hanging out with friends or anything.


----------



## Freshtodeath (Oct 31, 2018)

DSP just shouted out Tervin lmao


----------



## HolocaustDenier (Oct 31, 2018)

phil looking like he finally got a job  at walmart.


----------



## Xerxers (Oct 31, 2018)

ive been watching the tevin stream the entire time, and he hasnt called for kat ( or anyone ) to be harassed or trolled. Dsp is now saying kat got pissed off and left the house PURELY because of tevin.

This is some serious bullshit, and dsp is clearly unhappy right now


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink (Oct 31, 2018)

Freshtodeath said:


> DSP just said "Kat left cause of the trolling. She's not even home anymore." WTF?


Bitch quit staring at the stream chat. Her man says it’s easy to ignore the trolls yet she’s just silent and watching the chat instead of the game. Also she left the house, it wasn’t that she had plans, she was sad by the trolls and left her house

Also Tevin is the scapegoat, kats trolls are all rallied by tervin. He is throwing some made Tevin restream salt out of nowhere. 

You heard it here folks, Tevin has so much power over Daves life he can make his girlfriend leave the house


----------



## DarkSoulsPhil (Oct 31, 2018)

He mad


----------



## Coin Ops (Oct 31, 2018)

He just went ballistic on Tevin. Called him out by name several times and called him psychotic! Blamed him for Kat leaving the stream. He is enraged!

#It'sTevin'sFault


----------



## actually (Oct 31, 2018)

That chair is wiggling fucking _hardcore_. Also, Phil says he "knew this was going to happen" in regards to the trolling...and still made her come on the stream anyway?

Edit: It occurs to me as well...do you suppose Phil was pulling up Tevin's stream during his breaks? Or is he just going on somebody's word? Or, third option, did Kat bitch him out and made him mad?


----------



## razor5396 (Oct 31, 2018)

"I wish I could shut down Tevin" DSP is a bitter bitch


----------



## RobVC3 (Oct 31, 2018)

My only question, how 'interactive' was things today?


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink (Oct 31, 2018)

Coin Ops said:


> He just went ballistic on Tevin. Called him out by name several times and called him psychotic! Blamed him for Kat leaving the stream. He is enraged!
> 
> #It'sTevin'sFault


He blamed Tevin  for kat leaving the fucking house lmao


----------



## actually (Oct 31, 2018)

RobVC3 said:


> My only question, how 'interactive' was things today?



I'll give a rundown at the end if people want one, but suffice it to say it's the highest amount of money he's gotten in a day this month. Suffice it also to say, though, that that wasn't an exceptionally high bar to pass.

Edit: And there's been some boost from Merdok's $50 tip as well as people gifting 15 subs today.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Oct 31, 2018)

I came to watch him for laughs and some cringe but ended up coming out bored and somewhat depressed. Now watching his DSP tries it and the fact: he is having Kat hold the camera, he hasn't lost any weight and has intense manboobs, and still does the smacking crap.


----------



## AshitPie (Oct 31, 2018)

Phil finished that burger once they were done filming.


----------



## Coin Ops (Oct 31, 2018)

Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink said:


> He blamed Tevin  for kat leaving the fucking house lmao



I was watching Tevin's stream and I never heard him suggest that people go to DSP's chat.


SkippyLongbottom said:


> I came to watch him for laughs and some cringe but ended up coming out bored and somewhat depressed. Now watching his DSP tries it and the fact: he is having Kat hold the camera, he hasn't lost any weight and has intense manboobs, and still does the smacking crap.



I noticed that too! Someone is clearly working the camera. And he looks fatter than ever.


----------



## gaarashatan (Oct 31, 2018)

Coin Ops said:


> I was watching Tevin's stream and I never heard him suggest that people go to DSP's chat.
> 
> 
> I noticed that too! Someone is clearly working the camera. And he looks fatter than ever.



well, he doesnt exercise at all, i mean at allllll *cough cough, sex is an exercise too if done right at least*


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink (Oct 31, 2018)

Those man boobs really were next level, and it’s so fucking weird kat filmed that silently

I’m still dying over that outburst about tervin, it just came out of the blue and was so damn aggressive. I’ve never seen a grown man so unable to control himself and just not being so toxic


----------



## DarkSydePundit (Oct 31, 2018)

HolocaustDenier said:


> View attachment 581366
> phil looking like he finally got a job  at walmart.


I‘m not familiar with DSP but how old is he again?

45?

Also Kat gallopping right out of the door into Tyrone’s arms.


----------



## actually (Oct 31, 2018)

Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink said:


> Those man boobs really were next level, and it’s so fucking weird kat filmed that silently
> 
> I’m still dying over that outburst about tervin, it just came out of the blue and was so damn aggressive. I’ve never seen a grown man so unable to control himself and just not being so toxic



Guaranteed that Kat bitched at him because he made her come on the stream, knowing that people were going to say mean things. Phil's ass-mad that his soulmate doesn't want to be around him, and he knows that Tevin is re-streaming his stuff. Therefore, Tevin is clearly at fault.


----------



## Freshtodeath (Oct 31, 2018)

DarkSydePundit said:


> I‘m not familiar with DSP but how old is he again?
> 
> 45?
> 
> Also Kat gallopping right out of the door into Tyrone’s arms.



36. Yeah it sounds like Kat got angry at him. Why would she leave the house?


----------



## Wing Zero (Oct 31, 2018)

DarkSydePundit said:


> I‘m not familiar with DSP but how old is he again?
> 
> 45?



36.

No i'm not trolling. Edit: Neither is Freshtodeath.


----------



## Destro1986 (Oct 31, 2018)

Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink said:


> Bitch quit staring at the stream chat. Her man says it’s easy to ignore the trolls yet she’s just silent and watching the chat instead of the game. Also she left the house, it wasn’t that she had plans, she was sad by the trolls and left her house
> 
> Also Tevin is the scapegoat, kats trolls are all rallied by tervin. He is throwing some made Tevin restream salt out of nowhere.
> 
> You heard it here folks, Tevin has so much power over Daves life he can make his girlfriend leave the house



I could have sworn he said multiple times in the last week she wasn't staying for the whole stream, AND THEN WHEN SHE LEFT THE STREAM TODAY didn't he say it was because it was "her only day off until our next day off together" and "she has things she needs to go do" ? 



Coin Ops said:


> I was watching Tevin's stream and I never heard him suggest that people go to DSP's chat.
> 
> 
> I noticed that too! Someone is clearly working the camera. And he looks fatter than ever.



Tevin actually talks shit to people that go in DSP's chat with shitty names or to make stupid attempts to troll him. He also acknowledges when bans are legit.


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink (Oct 31, 2018)

Destro1986 said:


> I could have sworn he said multiple times in the last week she wasn't staying for the whole stream, AND THEN WHEN SHE LEFT THE STREAM TODAY didn't he say it was because it was "her only day off until our next day off together" and "she has things she needs to go do" ?
> 
> 
> 
> Tevin actually talks shit to people that go in DSP's chat with shitty names or to make stupid attempts to troll him. He also acknowledges when bans are legit.


It’s called dave being a liar, he made it very clear she wasn’t going to be on the whole stream, he got salty about something on that break and went into blind rage 

Like literally an hour ago he said it was her day off and she had other shit to do, one break later and suddenly the black devil himself sent his malicious minions to personally run off kat in tears 

Guys a fucking man child and needs some therapy or something


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Oct 31, 2018)

Probably checked up on Tevin's stream and got pissed on how many more views he had compared to him. Kat maybe pissed of having to sit there and endure the abuse as well for sitting there being his trophy. 
So she wanted to most likely get the fuck out of the house and go hang with friends or attend a gathering. Phil used her as an excuse for why he was pissed about Tevin.


----------



## Destro1986 (Oct 31, 2018)

Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink said:


> It’s called dave being a liar, he made it very clear she wasn’t going to be on the whole stream, he got salty about something on that break and went into blind rage
> 
> Like literally an hour ago he said it was her day off and she had other shit to do, one break later and suddenly the black devil himself sent his malicious minions to personally run off kat in tears
> 
> Guys a fucking man child and needs some therapy or something



Unhappiness in the stables?


----------



## Coin Ops (Oct 31, 2018)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> Probably checked up on Tevin's stream and got pissed on how many more views he had compared to him. Kat maybe pissed of having to sit there and endure the abuse as well for sitting there being his trophy.
> So she wanted to most likely get the fuck out of the house and go hang with friends or attend a gathering. Phil used her as an excuse for why he was pissed about Tevin.


And swaggins likely slid into his DMs and told him Tervin was sending all the trolls.


----------



## notquiteaperson (Oct 31, 2018)

"Waaaaa... muh girlfriend got so upset by the trolls she couldn't just leave the room she had to leave the middle unit all together... don't you feel sorry for me... give me money. Waaa... Tervin is a big mean bully and YouTube won't let me shut down his channel like twitch did... feel sorry for me and give me money. He sent his troll army after me, they kept saying they wanted my gold dust... I don't even know what that is".
Dave's tweet right after this stream ends:
Great! Fun! Chill! Pahsitive! Halloween special today! Great support! Tons of interaction! Now uping to DSPgayming!... by the way fuck you tut! I won! just look at this screenshot!


----------



## Coin Ops (Oct 31, 2018)

This is borderline experimental. I dig it.


----------



## Cpt_Autismo (Oct 31, 2018)

I just hope the people Kat meets try to talk sense in to her. Nobody deserves having to sit next to phil without being allowed to talk or leave, while at the same time being trolled by strangers on the internet.

Her weight gain probably stems from her unhappiness in the relationship or a pig knocked up a horse. Which could be the next begging goal Phil already alluded to as the something that would come up after tax begging season '18 . Just imagine him begging for diaper money for little Phil jr.


----------



## toothless_banana (Oct 31, 2018)

C'mon bruv, it's a great idea to have your girlfriend on as co-host, who is known to be sensitive, and put her in front of a metaphorical firing squad. Absolutely can't see her holding Dave responsible, and being upset at him for being so insensitive. Gonna have to mix in something tasty in her oats to put her in a better mood, tbh. 

Also, there needs to be a support number to call and report a black dood grooming as many people as he has.


----------



## gaarashatan (Oct 31, 2018)

Cpt_Autismo said:


> I just hope the people Kat meets try to talk sense in to her. Nobody deserves having to sit next to phil without being allowed to talk or leave, while at the same time being trolled by strangers on the internet.
> 
> Her weight gain probably stems from her unhappiness in the relationship or a pig knocked up a horse. Which could be the next begging goal Phil already alluded to as the something that would come up after tax begging season '18 . Just imagine him begging for diaper money for little Phil jr.



god, phil is so self conceited he probably would name his child phil jr


----------



## Draza (Oct 31, 2018)

gaarashatan said:


> god, phil is so self conceited he probably would name his child phil jr


*cough Tevin *cough.


----------



## James Smith (Oct 31, 2018)

It's really her fault if she's upset. She was sitting there reading the chat the whole time. Just don't read it if it hurts your feels.


----------



## Draza (Oct 31, 2018)

Kat must be bigger snowflake than Dave then lol.


----------



## actually (Oct 31, 2018)

How many breaks has Phil taken?


----------



## Coin Ops (Oct 31, 2018)

Why not make chat subs only? Surely protecting your soulmate from all that hot garbage is more important than money? I guess those quarters add up.


----------



## Destro1986 (Oct 31, 2018)

Cpt_Autismo said:


> I just hope the people Kat meets try to talk sense in to her. Nobody deserves having to sit next to phil without being allowed to talk or leave, while at the same time being trolled by strangers on the internet.
> 
> Her weight gain probably stems from her unhappiness in the relationship or a pig knocked up a horse. Which could be the next begging goal Phil already alluded to as the something that would come up after tax begging season '18 . Just imagine him begging for diaper money for little Phil jr.



Can you imagine if someone in her IRL job saw that video?

Edit: Jesus what do you think she tells people about her boyfriend?


----------



## gaarashatan (Oct 31, 2018)

Coin Ops said:


> Why not make chat subs only? Surely protecting your soulmate from all that hot garbage is more important than money? I guess those quarters add up.



cause hes exceptional and doesnt know how to plan ahead or think on the spot


----------



## This+ (Oct 31, 2018)

Freshtodeath said:


> Just got home. How awkward was Kat? Was there a new dsp tries it?


I've never seen someone have such a miserable Halloween before. I know people who don't like Halloween, but never someone looking so miserable.


----------



## Wing Zero (Oct 31, 2018)

Coin Ops said:


> Why not make chat subs only? Surely protecting your soulmate from all that hot garbage is more important than money? I guess those quarters add up.



Honestly at this point he'd be better off with sub-only chat. His channel growth is stagnant at best anyway so he might as well protect his few remaining piggies from the horrible trolls.


----------



## James Smith (Oct 31, 2018)

It's not Tevin's fault if Kat is upset. It's not even the trolls' fault. It's DSP's fault.

Hear me out:

If DSP had talked to her and kept her engaged she wouldn't have been sitting there reading the stream chat and she wouldn't have seen a single mean thing said about her. Instead DSP ignored her for two hours and out of boredom she sat there reading things she didn't want to read from streamchat.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Oct 31, 2018)

Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink said:


> Those man boobs really were next level, and it’s so fucking weird kat filmed that silently
> 
> I’m still dying over that outburst about tervin, it just came out of the blue and was so damn aggressive. I’ve never seen a grown man so unable to control himself and just not being so toxic


KHAMAHN DOOD THAT OUTBURST WAS IN THE PAST
HES PAHSITIV NOW

(you know that is exactly what phil would say if you told him that)



gaarashatan said:


> god, phil is so self conceited he probably would name his child phil jr


Phil But-Not-THE-DSP-Phil-Okay-This-Is-His-Son-Who-Is-Not-As-Good-As-His-Dad- Jr.


----------



## Cpt_Autismo (Oct 31, 2018)

toothless_banana said:


> Also, there needs to be a support number to call and report



One could always try calling animal control on him



gaarashatan said:


> god, phil is so self conceited he probably would name his child phil jr



The pigroach line needs to life on, who would  give us the "real talk" about all thos detractors and shills out there, if Phil was gone?


----------



## Slimy Time (Oct 31, 2018)

gaarashatan said:


> well, he doesnt exercise at all, i mean at allllll *cough cough, sex is an exercise too if done right at least*


>Sex
>Phil getting any
Come on, be realistic. He doesn't get any, thats why we caught him jerking it on stream. Part of the pre-stream ritual.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Oct 31, 2018)

SoapQueen1 said:


> It's not Tevin's fault if Kat is upset. It's not even the trolls' fault. It's DSP's fault.
> 
> Hear me out:
> 
> If DSP had talked to her and kept her engaged she wouldn't have been sitting there reading the stream chat and she wouldn't have seen a single mean thing said about her. Instead DSP ignored her for two hours and out of boredom she sat there reading things she didn't want to read from streamchat.


Reminds me of THAT kid who would invite you over to play videogames, and instead the two of you playing, you're sitting there watching him play a JRPG. 
You're absolutely right though, he rarely engaged with her at all. Acted like she wasn't even there, almost like a Dog. 
"Hey guys look at my dog, isn't he cute?" "Hey fluffy come back here, you're not on the camera for everyone to see."


----------



## gaarashatan (Oct 31, 2018)

Slimy Time said:


> >Sex
> >Phil getting any
> Come on, be realistic. He doesn't get any, thats why we caught him jerking it on stream. Part of the pre-stream ritual.



thats why i said he doesnt exercise at all


----------



## Cpt_Autismo (Oct 31, 2018)

gaarashatan said:


> thats why i said he doesnt exercise at all



What about the wandering around the condo he does every day or the once a week grocery lifting? Those sound like world-class athletes exercises to me.


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink (Oct 31, 2018)

It’s a good thing nobody tried swatting this Halloween stream, the cops would’ve assumed it was a hostage situation if they busted open the office doors


----------



## gaarashatan (Oct 31, 2018)

Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink said:


> It’s a good thing nobody tried swatting this Halloween stream, the cops would’ve assumed it was a hostage situation if they busted open the office doors



HAHAHA, . follow for that


----------



## JustStopDude (Oct 31, 2018)

Its nice that through all the years, Phil still struggles with video game menus.


----------



## gaarashatan (Oct 31, 2018)

its weird how vocal he is when pretending to be bob ross, hes literally talking and not sitting there in silence for 2mins


----------



## Martys_not_smarty (Oct 31, 2018)

gaarashatan said:


> i told yall should put phil and kat being awkward cringy to eachother on that bingo card


We did, it's called the free space cause we all know it was going to happen.


----------



## gaarashatan (Oct 31, 2018)

Martys_not_smarty said:


> We did, it's called the free space cause we all know it was going to happen.



figured free space was snort


----------



## Martys_not_smarty (Oct 31, 2018)

You know what I might be going soft but I do feel just a little bad for her because looking at all the make up she did put in some effort to look presentable, presentable for who exactly?  Why all the 16 year old sperg tards who follow fatfuck failure Phil and to just sit there and look uncomfortable saying nothing, she probably spent more time getting ready than being on actual camera not like she's going to a party or anything afterwards so all that effort just to be ragged on through twitch chat.


----------



## OneDaySon (Oct 31, 2018)

SoapQueen1 said:


> It's not Tevin's fault if Kat is upset. It's not even the trolls' fault. It's DSP's fault.
> 
> Hear me out:
> 
> If DSP had talked to her and kept her engaged she wouldn't have been sitting there reading the stream chat and she wouldn't have seen a single mean thing said about her. Instead DSP ignored her for two hours and out of boredom she sat there reading things she didn't want to read from streamchat.



"Do you not wanna play Kat?"
"I'll play it on easy but not on Hard."
Doesn't do it and instead goes back to playing.


----------



## JustStopDude (Oct 31, 2018)

Martys_not_smarty said:


> I do feel just a little bad for her



This is prime example of how I do not understand Phil's brain. Why put someone you care about through this just to try and impress random weirdos online. 

Its not like he gets more money from idiots if he shows off girlfriend. 

It is right up there with his hospital rant.


----------



## thebonesauce (Oct 31, 2018)

He ignored her the entire time and has the nerve to blame Tevin. What an insurmountable faggot.


----------



## actually (Oct 31, 2018)

Martys_not_smarty said:


> You know what I might be going soft but I do feel just a little bad for her because looking at all the make up she did put in some effort to look presentable, presentable for who exactly?  Why all the 16 year old sperg tards who follow fatfuck failure Phil and to just sit there and look uncomfortable saying nothing, she probably spent more time getting ready than being on actual camera not like she's going to a party or anything afterwards so all that effort just to be ragged on through twitch chat.



Did Phil even talk about her and her costume? From what I saw, he did the "reveal" and immediately started his whole "I'm Bob Ross and I know he says happy accident" bit.



JustStopDude said:


> This is prime example of how I do not understand Phil's brain. Why put someone you care about through this just to try and impress random weirdos online.
> 
> Its not like he gets more money from idiots if he shows off girlfriend.
> 
> It is right up there with his hospital rant.



If they had actual chemistry with each other, it would have been fine and maybe even enjoyable. They would have shot the shit with each other, laughed at the quality of the games, and had a good time. Instead, because they're basically playing house, it was unspeakably awkward.


----------



## gaarashatan (Oct 31, 2018)

someone fails a skill check and instantly goes off to insult them and say theyre terrible at the game "apparently i have to do this myself, cause they are awful at the game" etc etc. even though he has missed so many fucking skill checks. he missed a skill check on the same generator the one dude messed up on.


----------



## WeeblesWobble (Oct 31, 2018)

I know I'm late, but I'm catching up and just got to the part where Phil tries to go off on Tevin. Did her REALLY think that a 20 something girl living near Seattle wants to sit next to some fat fuck and quietly watch him play crappy games? Bitch she went to go chill with her friends. She didn't get dressed up to sit next to your garbage ass all day. 
I laughed my ass off when he said "I'm sorry guys, it's Tevin's fault," 

What a bitch move.


----------



## Destro1986 (Oct 31, 2018)

Slimy Time said:


> >Sex
> >Phil getting any
> Come on, be realistic. He doesn't get any, thats why we caught him jerking it on stream. Part of the pre-stream ritual.



Once again I want to point out that he wasn't planning on washing his hands before he started his stream.

That is going to bother me until the end of my days.

Edit: Lotta phone checking. I'm more and more convinced they had a fight before she left.


----------



## thebonesauce (Oct 31, 2018)

He’s the first survivor to die EVERY TIME. He just read his phone for a whole 30 seconds.


----------



## Coin Ops (Oct 31, 2018)

Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink said:


> It’s a good thing nobody tried swatting this Halloween stream, the cops would’ve assumed it was a hostage situation if they busted open the office doors


This is Sniper One, female is blinking "SAVE ME" in Morse code. Over.


----------



## WeeblesWobble (Oct 31, 2018)

Nice man tits bro


----------



## Wing Zero (Oct 31, 2018)

Destro1986 said:


> Edit: Lotta phone checking. I'm more and more convinced they had a fight before she left.



Are you sure he's not just F5'ing paypal to see if more money came in?


----------



## Equinox_ (Oct 31, 2018)

WeeblesWobble said:


> Nice man tits bro
> View attachment 581468



Those are obviously pecs.


----------



## Zaryiu (Oct 31, 2018)

Cpt_Autismo said:


> I just hope the people Kat meets try to talk sense in to her. Nobody deserves having to sit next to phil without being allowed to talk or leave, while at the same time being trolled by strangers on the internet.
> 
> Her weight gain probably stems from her unhappiness in the relationship or a Tyrone knocked up a horse. Which could be the next begging goal Phil already alluded to as the something that would come up after tax begging season '18 . Just imagine him begging for diaper money for little Phil jr.


Ftfy


----------



## johnny5150 (Oct 31, 2018)

WeeblesWobble said:


> Nice man tits bro
> View attachment 581468


----------



## Martys_not_smarty (Oct 31, 2018)

actually said:


> Did Phil even talk about her and her costume? From what I saw, he did the "reveal" and immediately started his whole "I'm Bob Ross and I know he says happy accident" bit.


Exactly, his costume was a fucking wig, beard and pastel button shirt and he couldn't even get the wig right, her?  It probably took her a good length of time to get the hair and makeup, I didn't get the greatest of grades in cosmetology but I know the old college try when I see it.


----------



## Zaryiu (Oct 31, 2018)

Martys_not_smarty said:


> You know what I might be going soft but I do feel just a little bad for her because looking at all the make up she did put in some effort to look presentable, presentable for who exactly?  Why all the 16 year old sperg tards who follow fatfuck failure Phil and to just sit there and look uncomfortable saying nothing, she probably spent more time getting ready than being on actual camera not like she's going to a party or anything afterwards so all that effort just to be ragged on through twitch chat.


But she put more make up than a clown, how else is a horse to look like a human?


----------



## johnny5150 (Oct 31, 2018)

Phil said that Kat wouldn't be saying for the whole stream. The chat begged her to read some shootouts or play some of the game. She just sat there mouth open, reading the chat quietly . Phil made little to no effer to talk to her. You could tell she didn't want to be there but Phil's ego didn't care.



Zaryiu said:


> But she put more make up than a clown, how else is a horse to look like a human?



She finally had full set of eyebrows


----------



## actually (Oct 31, 2018)

Final stream take (with tips estimated at this point): ~$375-$400

Cheers: $205.40
Subs: $95.00 (15 gifted)
Tips: high of $50...estimating another $25-50 based on the ones I heard

Also, total stream time was ~8 hours, but that includes the prestream and all of the 10-20 minute breaks. I'd guesstimate ~6 hours of actual gameplay, so basically exactly what he does normally.


----------



## Martys_not_smarty (Oct 31, 2018)

Zaryiu said:


> how else is a horse to look like a human


In Kat's case I'd say put a hat and glasses on her ass and get used to walking backwards.


----------



## ReentryPhantom (Oct 31, 2018)

My theory: Kat was listening to Tev's stream in that earbud.


----------



## Waveysauce (Oct 31, 2018)

damn I missed it....so what exactly did he say about tevin?


----------



## Keystone (Oct 31, 2018)

4:43 - 5:01

So much projection. Make no mistake, he is absolutely talking about himself right there -- he's just too thick to realize it. 

I guarantee when Phil's lolcow saga concludes that some sped still paying attention to him is going to make a retrospective video about his life and use that sound clip as the conclusion.


----------



## PomegranateKing (Oct 31, 2018)

Xerxers said:


> 'Silent staring' .... 'awkwardly chuckles'
> 
> Ive never seen a couple with zero chemistry like this. Do they not make jokes with each other? tease eachotjhr? talk back and fourth about anything with some level of interest and joy? Anything to show chemistry?






This. This is a couple with chemistry. Granted, it's the same chemistry as dynamite but...

Then there's awkward can't-stand-each-other. If these two were shopping in a supermarket nobody would assume they were dating.


----------



## Coin Ops (Oct 31, 2018)

actually said:


> Did Phil even talk about her and her costume? From what I saw, he did the "reveal" and immediately started his whole "I'm Bob Ross and I know he says happy accident" bit


Right?! I was thinking her costume could be consider cosplay. Like, I hope she went to a costume party afterwards because someone needs to tell her "Hey nice costume!" He just rambled on and on about his costume and how he had to use a straw to drink his Kickstart.


----------



## SleepyNibba (Oct 31, 2018)

PomegranateKing said:


> This. This is a couple with chemistry. Granted, it's the same chemistry as dynamite but...
> 
> Then there's awkward can't-stand-each-other. If these two were shopping in a supermarket nobody would assume they were dating.



Peach Saliva and Angriest Pat are so adorable together.
They just bought a house together and look so happy. Plus Pat is financially smart.


----------



## thebonesauce (Oct 31, 2018)

I recall him saying her costume was something steampunk related. I think what IMMEDAITELY set her off was when he tried to make her stand up to show off the goods right at the start.


----------



## Destro1986 (Oct 31, 2018)

I think to wrap up this thread we should estimate the salt levels on tomorrow's prestream. 

I've got Dark at a 7


----------



## toothless_banana (Oct 31, 2018)

Dave looks like he's either transitioning, or going to a costume party later as Linda from Bob's Burgers.


----------



## WeeblesWobble (Oct 31, 2018)

toothless_banana said:


> Dave looks like he's either transitioning, or going to a costume party later as Linda from Bob's Burgers.


Lol his nipples are damn near under his arms. Talk about atrophy. He really needs to start leaving the house. 

Awww look at his tiny little arms.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Oct 31, 2018)

Keystone said:


> 4:43 - 5:01
> 
> So much projection. Make no mistake, he is absolutely talking about himself right there -- he's just too thick to realize it.
> 
> I guarantee when Phil's lolcow saga concludes that some sped still paying attention to him is going to make a retrospective video about his life and use that sound clip as the conclusion.


Yeah this video is going to blow up.


----------



## Destro1986 (Oct 31, 2018)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> Yeah this video is going to blow up.



I can't wait to see it combined with the SALTY SALT SALT stuff from the DSP Tries It video


----------



## OneDaySon (Oct 31, 2018)

I think its pretty gross that this whole week he said Kat would only be taking part in half the stream because she has "things to do", then even says on prestream and during the stream and after she left that she'd be taking part in only half the stream again saying she has "things to do" and even "places to be". And Kat does that, she takes part in half the stream and leaves. 

Then DSP does this whole "Oh the trolls ran her off to the point she had to leave the house" and its like dude, 2 hours ago you said she has to go do things now which was a thing you mentioned again another 2 hours before. If you're gonna set up a whole "Tevin forced trolls to run her off" narrative to get pity tips, then don't construct a "Kat's staying for half the stream then leaving to do other things" narrative the entire week, then have Kat stay for half the stream and leave to do other things.


----------



## Prince Lotor (Oct 31, 2018)

Keystone said:


> 4:43 - 5:01
> 
> So much projection. Make no mistake, he is absolutely talking about himself right there -- he's just too thick to realize it.
> 
> I guarantee when Phil's lolcow saga concludes that some sped still paying attention to him is going to make a retrospective video about his life and use that sound clip as the conclusion.



Freudian Slip at 1:10 when Dave says, "As I've told you guys previously. .y'know. .Kat has nothing to do with myself. . ."


----------



## Freshtodeath (Oct 31, 2018)

Just went back and watch the intro to the marathon. Really fucking cringey like way more than normal for phil. His bob ross impression was terrible and Kat was cringing so hard. He was presenting her like a toy it was really bad. Also she was reading the chat so she was def reading some mean comments. Like dude holy shit.


----------



## Sparkletor (Oct 31, 2018)

In my opinion the best Kat cheers were 

"does Kat like movies about demon possession?" Which DSP asked her and she looked awkward and said nothing.

"Does Kat listen to the Weekend?" Which DSP of course didn't know what that was. Kat looked awkward and said it's rap or hip hop. No its r&b
The same guy cheered "the weekend was what was playing in the car" meaning the hair tricks vid. DSP reads half of this out loud before he realises its a troll.

Subaru becomes a banned word. Chat then won't shut up asking why DSP hates Subaru. 

Someone cheers "does Kat like the exorcist or does it ring a little to close to home?" DSP does not read this one.

Kat gets visibly angry at "nice costume Kat, I too am dressing up as a steampunk raccoon"

Kat gets angry at a long post about getting big black dick.

Someone compliments Kat and tells DSP he has an Arabian Stallion if he wants to breed her.

People asking why she didn't wear a costume. People saying this is how her makeup normally looks.


----------



## Destro1986 (Oct 31, 2018)

So, some speculation. 

Here's what I think happened. After she left she got ready to go to the halloween event she was going to. On her way out, Dark asked her if she'd be back before the end of the stream. From here I see two main paths. 

1. She says "No, I'm going to be out late" and they argue about how long she's going to be out, and she says something like "Why would I stay just to sit there and have people talk shit about me in your chat!?!?!" 

2. She just says "Why would I stay just to sit there and have people talk shit about me in your chat!?!?!" right off the bat because she knows he just had her there as a trophy and to milk a little extra money. 

Either way, her point wasn't actually that she's upset at the trolling. Her point would have been that Dave doesn't talk to her, doesn't let her play, and doesn't let her respond to positive chat conversations. 

Dave, in typical fashion, creates his own narrative in his mind that leaves him without blame.


----------



## gaarashatan (Oct 31, 2018)

WeeblesWobble said:


> Lol his nipples are damn near under his arms. Talk about atrophy. He really needs to start leaving the house.
> 
> Awww look at his tiny little arms.


now that you mention it, he does look like some kind of weirdo. his whole body proportions is all kinds of jacked up




like take a real look at it, its all over the place and super weird
the neck to shoulder ratio, arms, even the face hes making is just what. idk man.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Oct 31, 2018)

Destro1986 said:


> So, some speculation.
> 
> Here's what I think happened. After she left she got ready to go to the halloween event she was going to. On her way out, Dark asked her if she'd be back before the end of the stream. From here I see two main paths.
> 
> ...


He definitely comes off as a controlling creep in this scenario. She probably got tired of his shit for allowing all those troll donations, not even letting her play stuff, not even interacting for fucks sake, and treating her like an object.

His words that she would stay for a bit and go do whatever she was doing. Daves controlling ass probably tried to talked to her in trying to stay so I could see a scenario like you mentioned happening. Since he didn't get his way on having her stay and allowing her to be a victim for the troll cheers for that extra money.

He KNEW for a fact he was getting more "interaction" with her just sitting there, using her just to get more retards to donate. She had shit to do just like dave said. This is why he pulled that shit about Tevin. He took it out all on Him because he didn't get his way and have her stay longer.


----------



## Martys_not_smarty (Oct 31, 2018)

gaarashatan said:


> now that you mention it, he does look like some kind of weirdo. his whole body proportions is all kinds of jacked up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks like some old queen that quit the hormones decades ago so he's still hairy but the lady parts never completely left.  (seriously his head and face look like shit for a guy in his 30's he looks like he's in his mid 40's)


----------



## actually (Oct 31, 2018)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> He definitely comes off as a controlling creep in this scenario.



Tbh, he comes off as someone who is wholly insecure and doesn't know how to deal with a relationship properly. He's acting like most people do when they're in high school or college in their first relationship. Basically, he's not some mastermind emotional manipulator...he just can't handle his soulmate being an independent person defined outside of their relationship. You know, like healthy relationships should be.


----------



## Destro1986 (Oct 31, 2018)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> He definitely comes off as a controlling creep in this scenario. She probably got tired of his shit for allowing all those troll donations, not even letting her play stuff, not even interacting for fucks sake, and treating her like an object.
> 
> His words that she would stay for a bit and go do whatever she was doing. Daves controlling ass probably tried to talked to her in trying to stay so I could see a scenario like you mentioned happening. Since he didn't get his way on having her stay and allowing her to be a victim for the troll cheers for that extra money.
> 
> He KNEW for a fact he was getting more "interaction" with her just sitting there, using her just to get more exceptional individuals to donate. She had shit to do just like dave said. This is why he pulled that shit about Tevin. He took it out all on Him because he didn't get his way and have her stay longer.



You'd think with how much he hates playing games he'd let her play so that he could do his Bob Ross voice and interact with his spergs.

Guess he really can't share the spotlight at all.

Edit: @actually we posted at the same time lmao I still think Leanna was his first GF making Khet his second; and she started out long distance, always a tough if not impossible situation.


----------



## DarkSoulsPhil (Oct 31, 2018)

So I'm gonna guess watching a restream of kats time on stream is worth? I joined as he ranted at old mate tev


----------



## Destro1986 (Oct 31, 2018)

DarkSoulsPhil said:


> So I'm gonna guess watching a restream of kats time on stream is worth? I joined as he ranted at old mate tev



The best part of Kat being on stream is her crazy side-eyeing of the chat like she's under orders not to read the chat.


----------



## Windows 98 (Oct 31, 2018)

dave is so confusing. he clearly used her like an object, ignored her the entire time and didn't let her play any games and yet it's a random black dood's fault she left. he also makes the mistake of telling everyone that their trolls worked to upset them.

he should have just ordered her to stay longer so he could collect those sweet tips & bits talking about her being a horse or whatever. it's not like he cares as long as he gets paid.


----------



## Freshtodeath (Oct 31, 2018)

DarkSoulsPhil said:


> So I'm gonna guess watching a restream of kats time on stream is worth? I joined as he ranted at old mate tev



watch the first couple minutes when he introduces Kat. Watch as she reads chat while he babbles on.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Nov 1, 2018)

thebonesauce said:


> Edit: posting in general


Fair enough. Just speculation on my part since we don't really know what goes on behind the scenes.

I'm not good with embedding pictures but check out his new profile pic for twitter.


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 1, 2018)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> Fair enough. Just speculation on my part since we don't really know what goes on behind the scenes.
> 
> I'm not good with embedding pictures but check out his new profile pic for twitter.



You’re welcome to speculate whatever ya like guy. That’s why we’re here. I just don’t think he’s some kind of master manipulator making her drink from the toilet when she’s thirsty is all. I think he’s a bumblefuck who has no clue what he’s doing and doesn’t understand tact.


----------



## Slander Man (Nov 1, 2018)

gaarashatan said:


> now that you mention it, he does look like some kind of weirdo. his whole body proportions is all kinds of jacked up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Destro1986 (Nov 1, 2018)

thebonesauce said:


> You’re welcome to speculate whatever ya like guy. That’s why we’re here. I just don’t think he’s some kind of master manipulator making her drink from the toilet when she’s thirsty is all. I think he’s a bumblefuck who has no clue what he’s doing and doesn’t understand tact.



Well, he IS a manipulator; we know this from his behavior. And he's got a certain level of instinctive cunning. I doubt however that she hasn't seen through it. I would bet that she's just the kind of person who doesn't like confrontation until she blows up. 

I'm betting she blew up tonight.


----------



## Asperchewy (Nov 1, 2018)

Can anyone tell me if Pig Ross debuted  his D$P tries it video tonight? I was too busy enjoying IRL with my kids.


----------



## Destro1986 (Nov 1, 2018)

Asperchewy said:


> Can anyone tell me if Pig Ross debuted  his D$P tries it video tonight? I was too busy enjoying IRL with my kids.



For anyone who wants that SALTY SALT SALT 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yp2P4Ue6pIs&ab_channel=THEKINGOFHATEVLOGS (I haven't seen a reupload of this yet, so turn on your adblockers if you don't wanna give Dark money)


----------



## ZehnBoat (Nov 1, 2018)

just heard his "bob ross" impersonation
does phil think bob ross talked like a mall santa?

bob ross talked in a hushed sort of whispery voice
he was ASMR before it was a thing

dark sounds like he's trying to do a swedish chef impersonation


----------



## Sparkletor (Nov 1, 2018)

Can you imagine being Kat's family member, friend, or coworker and seeing this "event"?

They wouldn't be hip to the detractor memes about Subarus or demon possessions, but they would see the horse and big black dick jokes.

They would see her live in boyfriend hard at work ignoring her and acting like a clown for his full time job.

You need to get out Kat! it's toxic!


----------



## Son of Big Boss (Nov 1, 2018)

gaarashatan said:


> now that you mention it, he does look like some kind of weirdo. his whole body proportions is all kinds of jacked up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is what happens when you have zero muscle mass.
I'd say he looks like a soy boy, but that would be offensive to soy boys.

His tits are bigger than Panda's ffs.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Nov 1, 2018)

Son of Big Boss said:


> This is what happens when you have zero muscle mass.
> I'd say he looks like a soy boy, but that would be offensive to soy boys.
> 
> His tits are bigger than Panda's ffs.


he's got the arms of a 10 year old


----------



## gaarashatan (Nov 1, 2018)

doubt he could even do a single pushup XD


----------



## Ching_Chong (Nov 1, 2018)

Son of Big Boss said:


> This is what happens when you have zero muscle mass.
> I'd say he looks like a soy boy, but that would be offensive to soy boys.
> 
> His tits are bigger than Panda's ffs.



Fat fuck looks reminds me of a fat old woman who's tits sag to the side.  You know those women who have skinny arms and legs but the bodies are super fat and round like a 3 year old's drawing of people and their proportions.


----------



## Destro1986 (Nov 1, 2018)

Ching_Chong said:


> Fat fuck looks reminds me of a fat old woman who's tits sag to the side.  You know those women who have skinny arms and legs but the bodies are super fat and round like a 3 year old's drawing of people and their proportions.



He looks like a giant Mr. Potato Head with a smaller one stuck on top.


----------



## KingjadVCMP (Nov 1, 2018)

I mean it's no surprise Phil didn't interact with Kat properly - she didn't even tip or cheer.


----------



## Kenysu (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## DarkSoulsPhil (Nov 1, 2018)

Kenysu said:


> View attachment 581641


Ginposting


----------



## Xenomorph (Nov 1, 2018)

Kenysu said:


> View attachment 581641


*tips fedora* 

And what are you gonna do dood?


----------



## Wurstbrot (Nov 1, 2018)

Can't wait to see the news of this event in moving pictures, there gonna be a ton of videos,I completely missed the well founded Tevin rant. If this evening was not a big knife in their relationship I don't know what is. Also his relationship with the rest of the world, this night was embaracing for this 36 year old lonely rambling man.

I bet he knew from the beginning she would leave the house and go to a party (meanwhile her boyfriends sits at home and plays videogames instead of going with her). He just described it as vague as possible, she "has things to do on her free day". Yeah, a fully dressed and painted young woman, on Halloween, who is usually surrounded by co-workers and young fit fellows in a gym each and every day, will sit in her room preparing "work" (or plays some videogames). Sure! Either he thinks his audience is stupid (he does) or he hasn't realized his own foolishness (he hasn't).

So this is how the Kat saga will end.
(?)



DarkSoulsPhil said:


> Ginposting



My legs are shaking in fear.
*dull waaaaah*
Can I guess? He did everything right?

Edit: Agreed with this fella. If a woman leaves the house it has something to do with the person in the house. Tevin was not in the house.


----------



## Son of Big Boss (Nov 1, 2018)

The War Against Tevin Saga










That would be entertaining, so Phil will not do it


----------



## Sid (Nov 1, 2018)

So how many games did he quit or complete in his  Halloween event ? Leaving silent hill which he quit


----------



## Sparkletor (Nov 1, 2018)

This is the last straw! For super serious guys! Your days are numbered!


----------



## DarkSydePundit (Nov 1, 2018)

Kenysu said:


> View attachment 581641


YOU GUYS BULLIED ME
FOR.
THE.
LAST.
TIME.

Also is Phil unaware that if he wants a meme to go away, he should embrace it?

The fact that Subaru is now a banned word will tempt people to make all kinds of Subaru related jokes.

It‘s like he only knows how to pour oil into the fire, not water.


----------



## gaarashatan (Nov 1, 2018)

DarkSydePundit said:


> YOU GUYS BULLIED ME
> FOR.
> THE.
> LAST.
> ...



we wouldnt be here if phil embraced memes


----------



## Sparkletor (Nov 1, 2018)

Tuesday Dave got the usual "what did you have for dinner" question which turned into a rant of how he can't post pics of his dinner on Instagram. People said Kat's cooking looked like shit. This trolling of Kat's food hurt her feelings and she doesn't deserve to be trolled. She is very insecure and easily hurt, so don't do it. By the way she will be here tomorrow.

What a surprise that she got picked on. DSP basically told everyone that Kat had a breakdown over being told her cooking looks bad.


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Kenysu said:


> View attachment 581641


*nods respectfully towards Khet*


----------



## Xerxers (Nov 1, 2018)

So Kat a joyless stuck up type, and any poking fun at her/trolling is going to send her into a mood? Sounds like a good match for phil actually.


----------



## JamFlowMan (Nov 1, 2018)

Phil's story makes him look like a shit head.  His "sensitive" girlfriend was severly upset and Phil just let he storm out of the house and drive away because he had to go play video games.

Haven't seen a clip but read that Phil said she was leaving earlier in the stream.  He probably said "sure you don't want to stay" and she said "why so I can sit there and read nasty comments" and Phil somehow turned it into a tirade on Tevin on his way up the steps.


----------



## _XXIII_ (Nov 1, 2018)

Remember the last time Kat came on stream for the IRL Q&A session? Phil was engaging with her. They got troll questions but he laughed it off with her. She was her usual sour faced, personality of drywall self. But when they got troll cheers or comments Phil would fire back with ‘so what’s it like being cooped up in my lair, unable to leave? Blink twice if you need help’ and the had some banter about it - even though Kats response was ‘yeh it’s...yeh’.

This time he didn’t get her involved; she sat there for 90 minutes while he pre-streamed. She sat there in silence while he played. This was her first experience of being an accessory on the side while Phil worked - the other times she’s been on screen it’s been as part of the main event - a meet and greet or Q&A. She was bored this time because she was there to make up the numbers.

She got upset reading chat - something Phil blames on Tevin - but what the fuck else was she meant to do? She’d already brought headphones to the stream. If she had an ounce of personality she’d have forced herself to engage with Phil or the game or just done ANYTHING to be busy rather than read abuse. She’s sat there like a miserable scarecrow, unable or unwilling to engage in conversation because a) Phil made her come on screen with no plan of how to make use of a second person and b) she’s just so fucking boring of course chat are going to poke her.

This is on Phil, nobody else. If you structure your content around someone sat there like a prick doing nothing while you’re shit at playing games,  people will instinctively go ‘game is shit, what’s she doing here?’


----------



## Preferred Penne (Nov 1, 2018)

DarkSydePundit said:


> It‘s like he only knows how to pour oil into the fire, not water.


Or bacon grease.


----------



## Surly Muppet (Nov 1, 2018)

So I missed the festivities yesterday and was planning to watch some of the awkward later today. Does anyone have a link to Tevin's (presumably uploaded but unlisted) stream? 
I'd rather watch that than going to... the source.


----------



## neger psykolog (Nov 1, 2018)

Alternative theory:
DSP was also part of moving Kat in with how little they knew each other.
Its possible he absolutely detests her presence and is trying to actively get rid of her and is drumming up drama or pointing out mean things people say about her.

(you'd think that's unlikely but I've seen a similar situation happen first hand when a guy got annoyed by his mail order girlfriend)


----------



## The Shape (Nov 1, 2018)

That pic of Dave's tits, The gin filled rage will be coming now, "THEY KNOW KAT DOESN'T COOK ME HEALTHY MEALS!" The gin will be pouring, Kat's tears flowing, ACK ACK ACK


----------



## SupremeVictory (Nov 1, 2018)

I don't know why DSP even bothers with Kat on stream.  She doesn't seem to generate additional revenue and the amount he got last night from his trick or treat stream was nothing out of the ordinary.  I don't think Phil is deluded enough to believe that the Almighty's illegal re-stream that drove off Kat cost him anymore $$$ than usual as if her being their stone-faced and not saying anything would have gotten him more $$$.

All Kat does is derail the stream chat whenever she is there.  Also Phil tends to cut back on his penne or other adult rated commentary when she is there which may be a good thing.  Never thought I would hear Michael Myers and nuts in the same sentence...


----------



## Destro1986 (Nov 1, 2018)

Surly Muppet said:


> So I missed the festivities yesterday and was planning to watch some of the awkward later today. Does anyone have a link to Tevin's (presumably uploaded but unlisted) stream?
> I'd rather watch that than going to... the source.



Tevin said he's not reuploading it so I dunno.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Nov 1, 2018)

neger psykolog said:


> Alternative theory:
> DSP was also part of moving Kat in with how little they knew each other.
> Its possible he absolutely detests her presence and is trying to actively get rid of her and is drumming up drama or pointing out mean things people say about her.
> 
> (you'd think that's unlikely but I've seen a similar situation happen first hand when a guy got annoyed by his mail order girlfriend)


Phil doesn't have to even try to drive people he knows away like that, his default personality does the job well already.


----------



## CausticMinory (Nov 1, 2018)

If we learned anything about Phil's "Fantrolls" this week,  all Tevin has to worry about is some moron tipping him $1,200 and charging it back. So as long as Tevin isn't greedy or dumb he'll be fine


----------



## Destro1986 (Nov 1, 2018)

CausticMinory said:


> If we learned anything about Phil's "Fantrolls" this week,  all Tevin has to worry about is some moron tipping him $1,200 and charging it back. So as long as Tevin isn't greedy or dumb he'll be fine



Tevin uses Streamlabs and don't they prevent chargebacks?


----------



## LostMy1stAccount (Nov 1, 2018)

Destro1986 said:


> Tevin said he's not reuploading it so I dunno.



Tevin has it on his channel, it just isn't listed.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iksFe_QwJKQ

@Surly Muppet


----------



## Schmeckel (Nov 1, 2018)

Son of Big Boss said:


> The War Against Tevin Saga
> 
> That would be entertaining, so Phil will not do it


Operation TWATS is a go.

38th Falcon, out.




toothless_banana said:


> Dave looks like he's either transitioning, or going to a costume party later as Linda from Bob's Burgers.


In the Bob's Burgers universe where people look like that, Linda looks pretty damn good.

In the real world where we know how real people look, Dave looks like a juniper-soaked barrel of monkey shit no matter what angle (wide angle - ) he's seen at.


----------



## johnny5150 (Nov 1, 2018)

I was in Tevin's stream while kat was there, the only thing he mention was the fact she finally has eyebrows and her makeup looks like raccoon. Someone tip and mention her started to look a little biggier, he mention her past. The hate came from Phil's chat.


----------



## WeeblesWobble (Nov 1, 2018)

johnny5150 said:


> I was in Tevin's stream while kat was there, the only thing he mention was the fact she finally has eyebrows and her makeup looks like raccoon. Someone tip and mention her started to look a little biggier, he mention her past. The hate came from Phil's chat.


Yeah, he wasn't lighting her up or anything, just mentioned her eyebrows. It was Phil's chat talking about horses and sending tips asking about demon possession (which Phil read out loud and answered for her.) The things said in Tevin's chat are inconsequential since those things aren't being shown to Kat. Phil's chat is infamously toxic and childish. He just can't admit that his fans are garbage. All of the detractors have mostly been banned.


----------



## Coin Ops (Nov 1, 2018)

Snort's new video has the clips where DSP was calmly saying Kat always planned to leave the stream because she had things that she planned to take care of, followed by revisionist history building into Tevin rage. I've timestamped the video (4:50): 



Spoiler











Another timestamp later in the video where it goes from "always planned to leave" clip to the "directly his fault 100%" rage and vague-threats to Tevin:


Spoiler


----------



## actually (Nov 1, 2018)

WeeblesWobble said:


> Phil's chat is infamously toxic and childish. He just can't admit that his fans are garbage. All of the detractors have mostly been vanned.



Ehhhhh, let's don't pretend there weren't people doing insulting cheers who clearly weren't fans of Phil. 

If Phil had 2 brain cells to rub together, though, he would have chosen a short game (think something like those Slenderman games) that they could have swapped off in or something. That way, she's enjoying herself and not stuck bored and reading chat. In addition, Phil, maybe just ignore the insults and don't bring them up? Even if you say "WELL THAT WAS A TROLL CHEER SO I'M NOT READING IT", you're still alerting her to the fact that someone is insulting her, dumbass.


----------



## Agentsmith (Nov 1, 2018)

Note to anyone interested in streaming - this is how a 10 year content creator does it

Tiny face cam and 95% black screen

Kwality khantent


----------



## WeeblesWobble (Nov 1, 2018)

actually said:


> Ehhhhh, let's don't pretend there weren't people doing insulting cheers who clearly weren't fans of Phil.
> 
> If Phil had 2 brain cells to rub together, though, he would have chosen a short game (think something like those Slenderman games) that they could have swapped off in or something. That way, she's enjoying herself and not stuck bored and reading chat. In addition, Phil, maybe just ignore the insults and don't bring them up? Even if you say "WELL THAT WAS A TROLL CHEER SO I'M NOT READING IT", you're still alerting her to the fact that someone is insulting her, dumbass.


I can agree with that, that's why I said it was Phil's chat. His fans mostly just act like they've never seen a woman before. If he didn't push people to gift subs then he could just put it in sub only mode.


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 1, 2018)

He seriously could have just put the chat in sub only mode... Granted, I’m sure his incel, permavurgin chat would’ve made it even more uncomfortable than random trolling and he outcome would be the exact same, but in that instance maybe he would have had to take some responsibility for his own chat.


----------



## Prince Lotor (Nov 1, 2018)

I like how he spent the entire Silent Hill: Shattered Memories segment bitching about the Wii-mote motion controls. . .instead of buying the PS2 version of the game that has normal controls. Professional video game player


----------



## Dr.Chill (Nov 1, 2018)

thebonesauce said:


> He seriously could have just put the chat in sub only mode... Granted, I’m sure his incel, permavurgin chat would’ve made it even more uncomfortable than random trolling and he outcome would be the exact same, but in that instance maybe he would have had to take some responsibility for his own chat.



goes to show you he rather have kat get insulted and bring tips then her well being


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Nov 1, 2018)

Prince Lotor said:


> I like how he spent the entire Silent Hill: Shattered Memories segment bitching about the Wii-mote motion controls. . .instead of buying the PS2 version of the game that has normal controls. Professional video game player


His choice of games were total dogshit besides the Conjuring House, which when I checked in, didn't work(though he said he tried it before and it worked, ) and maybe Dead By Daylight(which when I checked in, he kept dying first)

For a Halloween themed stream, he didn't really plan this out well. Sorry, Halloween MARATHON, which any normal streamer would just play that amount anyway of actual good up to date scary games. Games like Visage, for example.
After his 10 year begacy, you think he would have got better at this streaming business, ya think?


----------



## Fetal Alcohol Syndrome (Nov 1, 2018)

SupremeVictory said:


> I don't know why DSP even bothers with Kat on stream.  She doesn't seem to generate additional revenue and the amount he got last night from his trick or treat stream was nothing out of the ordinary.  I don't think Phil is deluded enough to believe that the Almighty's illegal re-stream that drove off Kat cost him anymore $$$ than usual as if her being their stone-faced and not saying anything would have gotten him more $$$.
> 
> All Kat does is derail the stream chat whenever she is there.  Also Phil tends to cut back on his penne or other adult rated commentary when she is there which may be a good thing.  Never thought I would hear Michael Myers and nuts in the same sentence...



Philip showing off his "full time girlfriend" is entirely his attempt at a status symbol. He is exactly the type of idiot who thinks you aren't a real man without a "girlfriend" and him parading Kat around is him saying "look at my beautiful girlfriend you nudnik no life detractors will never have one *snot gurgling through his mouth and down is throat as he lets rip a wet snort*". Of course the irony clear to everyone else is only a complete beta loser would spend so much money just to get the attention of and keep a girl around.


----------



## OneDaySon (Nov 1, 2018)

Fetal Alcohol Syndrome said:


> Philip showing off his "full time girlfriend" is entirely his attempt at a status symbol. He is exactly the type of idiot who thinks you aren't a real man without a "girlfriend" and him parading Kat around is him saying "look at my beautiful girlfriend you nudnik no life detractors will never have one *snot gurgling through his mouth and down is throat as he lets rip a wet snort*". Of course the irony clear to everyone else is only a complete beta loser would spend so much money just to get the attention of and keep a girl around.



And it can all be explained with this picture of when they "kissed"


----------



## Heckler1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Kenysu said:


> View attachment 581641


Did..did Phil just pull a "consequences will never be the same" line, because people maid fun of his new daughter?


----------



## draculapenis (Nov 1, 2018)

Fetal Alcohol Syndrome said:


> Philip showing off his "full time girlfriend" is entirely his attempt at a status symbol. He is exactly the type of idiot who thinks you aren't a real man without a "girlfriend" and him parading Kat around is him saying "look at my beautiful girlfriend you nudnik no life detractors will never have one *snot gurgling through his mouth and down is throat as he lets rip a wet snort*". Of course the irony clear to everyone else is only a complete beta loser would spend so much money just to get the attention of and keep a girl around.



It's also abundantly clear that she does not like him very much, or at _least _was really angry that she had to be there. You don't sit next to someone and display that level of boredom if you're really there to support them (unless you have crippling autism, which it doesn't seem like Kat has). That was pissed-off girlfriend passive aggressiveness in pure, distilled form. Kat has streamed before, probably not for an audience of ~500 (half of which were probably trolls), but she's streamed before so shyness wouldn't really excuse the way she sat there glowering. 

There is an entire universe of ways that Dave could have prevented her sitting there with fucking earbuds in that he would have never stopped to consider because he is a complete narcissist: playing multiplayer games, switching off with her in shorter games (someone else suggested that here), or, I don't know, trying to genuinely converse with her or display _some _level of emotional attachment other than telling her shit that chat said. Shit was painful, if I was just some dude scrolling through Twitch streams and ended up on that Halloween 'marathon', I would have sunk into my chair from the awkwardness that Kat and Phil were radiating.

also hilarious how he blamed Tevin and then continued to just stream like normal instead of checking on a woman he has repeatedly referred to as his SOULMATE. That more than anything proves that Dave is either  creating a boogeyman & milking Kat's planned departure for pity bux, or he's got no empathy at all.


----------



## Raven'sChild (Nov 1, 2018)

It was basically 'The Swatting' all over again:
1) No problem at the time the incident actually occurs.
2) After having a bit of time to think about it, the incident is completely re-scripted with a new horrendous and harmful narrative directed at his 'detractors' without any evidence to back up his claims, but plenty of facts to easily disprove most of them.

Personally, I think D$P got wind of Tevin having almost 3x the views on his YT stream as D$P had attending his event and threw a temper tantrum.


----------



## James Smith (Nov 1, 2018)

I like the "Their days are now numbered." tweet 6.5 hours after his stream ended. Dude, Kat's been asleep for hours get over it.


----------



## Destro1986 (Nov 1, 2018)

SoapQueen1 said:


> I like the "Their days are now numbered." tweet 6.5 hours after his stream ended. Dude, Kat's been asleep for hours get over it.



That or she's NOT sleeping. 

At least not at home.


----------



## James Smith (Nov 1, 2018)

New fan:


----------



## Sparkletor (Nov 1, 2018)

SoapQueen1 said:


> View attachment 581925


Nice catch!


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Nov 1, 2018)

draculapenis said:


> It's also abundantly clear that she does not like him very much, or at _least _was really angry that she had to be there. You don't sit next to someone and display that level of boredom if you're really there to support them (unless you have crippling autism, which it doesn't seem like Kat has). That was pissed-off girlfriend passive aggressiveness in pure, distilled form. Kat has streamed before, probably not for an audience of ~500 (half of which were probably trolls), but she's streamed before so shyness wouldn't really excuse the way she sat there glowering.
> 
> There is an entire universe of ways that Dave could have prevented her sitting there with fucking earbuds in that he would have never stopped to consider because he is a complete narcissist: playing multiplayer games, switching off with her in shorter games (someone else suggested that here), or, I don't know, trying to genuinely converse with her or display _some _level of emotional attachment other than telling her shit that chat said. Shit was painful, if I was just some dude scrolling through Twitch streams and ended up on that Halloween 'marathon', I would have sunk into my chair from the awkwardness that Kat and Phil were radiating.
> 
> also hilarious how he blamed Tevin and then continued to just stream like normal instead of checking on a woman he has repeatedly referred to as his SOULMATE. That more than anything proves that Dave is either  creating a boogeyman & jerking off Kat's planned departure for pity bux, or he's got no empathy at all.


I wonder if there were some promises that they would play some shit together and he pulled the rug under her.

Also you mentioned her streaming/youtubing/whateverthefuck, and she was actually talkative. I mean, is it really his mean fanbase and debtractors making her shut up, or is it just Phil's presence that triggers it? I mean the guy was trying to stream like she wasn't even there and it was just Him and the Chat. Like chillin with the boys and his girlfriend tags along and sits there not saying shit.

edit: She must be extremely embarrassed to be around him. Like when your Dad is embarrassing you in public kinda shit. 
She has lost respect for this man a long time ago.


----------



## This comment matters (Nov 1, 2018)

SoapQueen1 said:


> New fan:


Phil looks like he's about 50 years old in this pic good lord


----------



## Raven'sChild (Nov 1, 2018)

Khet did a bit of alteration on her costume.  I can see now why he wanted her to stand up and she didn't...


----------



## draculapenis (Nov 1, 2018)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> I wonder if there were some promises that they would play some shit together and he pulled the rug under her.
> 
> Also you mentioned her streaming/youtubing/whateverthefuck, and she was actually talkative. I mean, is it really his mean fanbase and debtractors making her shut up, or is it just Phil's presence that triggers it? I mean the guy was trying to stream like she wasn't even there and it was just Him and the Chat. Like chillin with the boys and his girlfriend tags along and sits there not saying shit.
> 
> ...



I think she shuts up on camera because she hates him and she hates his fans. It is clear that she can barely tolerate this dude and it's all she can stand to merely be there on his stream. Amazing that Dave somehow managed to accelerate a relationship from 'mushy honeymoon stage' to 'divorce papers are in the mail' in less than a year, because the way she was acting indicates that she could not have any less affection for him. I also stand by my other theory that her obvious passive aggressiveness last night was a purposeful 'fuck you' tactic.


----------



## Destro1986 (Nov 1, 2018)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> I wonder if there were some promises that they would play some shit together and he pulled the rug under her.
> 
> Also you mentioned her streaming/youtubing/whateverthefuck, and she was actually talkative. I mean, is it really his mean fanbase and debtractors making her shut up, or is it just Phil's presence that triggers it? I mean the guy was trying to stream like she wasn't even there and it was just Him and the Chat. Like chillin with the boys and his girlfriend tags along and sits there not saying shit.
> 
> ...



I still can't imagine what she tells her friends. She can't tell people he's a streamer because they'll want his handle and look him up. 

Either she's living a double life or she doesn't have any friends. And she's gone alot for someone without friends.


----------



## ANDS! (Nov 1, 2018)

"There's nothing I can do about it (the troll cheers)." 

. . . other than turn on sub only mode or not have Kat actually looking at the chat or any number of things to make it a pleasant experience for her.


----------



## This+ (Nov 1, 2018)

Destro1986 said:


> I still can't imagine what she tells her friends. She can't tell people he's a streamer because they'll want his handle and look him up.
> 
> Either she's living a double life or she doesn't have any friends. And she's gone alot for someone without friends.



It'll be like Leanna all over again. If she doesn't talk to her coworkers now, she will inevitably have to. She'll meet a guy who actually talks with her, treats her right, etc. She already "spends time alone" going to other places, so unlike Leanna who took a while to realize how liberating it is to not be with Phil any more, it'll be much faster for Kat to leave him.

Also notice how Leanna wasn't really disgusted being with Phil. I think the last game they played together was Mafia 3? and they're laughing and making jokes. Sure it's not entertaining but you can tell they were a couple doing couple things. Meanwhile every time Kat comes on stream with Phil it looks like someone behind the camera is pointing an AK47 at her. 

It'll be much quicker for Kat to leave Phil, and it'll take a whole lot less than Phil's EMERGENCY! vlog to be the straw that breaks the camel's back.


----------



## Destro1986 (Nov 1, 2018)

This+ said:


> It'll be like Leanna all over again. If she doesn't talk to her coworkers now, she will inevitably have to. She'll meet a guy who actually talks with her, treats her right, etc. She already "spends time alone" going to other places, so unlike Leanna who took a while to realize how liberating it is to not be with Phil any more, it'll be much faster for Kat to leave him.
> 
> Also notice how Leanna wasn't really disgusted being with Phil. I think the last game they played together was Mafia 3? and they're laughing and making jokes. Sure it's not entertaining but you can tell they were a couple doing couple things. Meanwhile every time Kat comes on stream with Phil it looks like someone behind the camera is pointing an AK47 at her.
> 
> It'll be much quicker for Kat to leave Phil, and it'll take a whole lot less than Phil's EMERGENCY! vlog to be the straw that breaks the camel's back.



I'm more and more thinking that the real issue was how terrible sitting live for his stream must be. 

It's hell for me to lol-watch. Imagine smelling him the whole time. And sitting on the fap couch with its blown out cushions? 

I'm more and more thinking she became a detractor Halloween 2018 because unlike her other appearances he did his normal stream thing, it wasn't a vlog or whatever he calls his IRL stuff.


----------



## JustStopDude (Nov 1, 2018)

DSP can't seem to understand or learn what basically most artist, actors, streamers, public officials...etc understand. You want to minimize your private life exposure. 

The less information given the better. DSP has no real understanding of how and why to set boundaries. He only seems to consider if someone will feed his ego and/or make him money. 

This is the same behavior again and again. The stupid leased BMW video. The staycation shit. The girlfriend streams....how does he not see that the same shit will happen again and again. 

When you have really weird people giving you money to play video games...shocker...these people are cringe and weird.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Nov 1, 2018)

I hope she has friends and has a job because if not, she is trapped dude. Imagine living in the gout prison where everything you do is monitored, having to check in, having to ask to use the car, having to eat whatever he wants to eat. I mean she did gain some pounds so I'm thinking the cooking has went to a halt and Phil has been suggesting a lot of take-out and fast food.


----------



## Sparkletor (Nov 1, 2018)

Destro1986 said:


> I still can't imagine what she tells her friends. She can't tell people he's a streamer because they'll want his handle and look him up.
> 
> Either she's living a double life or she doesn't have any friends. And she's gone alot for someone without friends.


What's your boyfriend do Kat?

He used to work at a helicopter factory 10 years ago but he got laid off. There are no jobs in his sector.

Oh. Has he tried Boeing? You know the aircraft manufacturer here in Seattle?


He's umm unemployed because he has a back injury.

How do you guys afford to live in that gated community?

Umm. He does financial stuff on the internet.


----------



## Schmeckel (Nov 1, 2018)

Raven'sChild said:


> Khet did a bit of alteration on her costume.  I can see now why he wanted her to stand up and she didn't...
> View attachment 581945
> View attachment 581946


With a dress/skirt like that, Tyrone has such easy access.


----------



## ANDS! (Nov 1, 2018)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> I hope she has friends and has a job because if not, she is trapped dude.



She clearly has a job and a social life and is biding her time.  No reality in which this lasts another year.


----------



## chicken wings (Nov 1, 2018)

JustStopDude said:


> The less information given the better. DSP has no real understanding of how and why to set boundaries. He only seems to consider if someone will feed his ego and/or make him money.



He can't help himself especially when he constantly thinks his detractors are all immature young dumb kids who are only detractors because they WISH they were him. House, car, girlfriend and playing video games for a living.

I guess there are certain aspects about Phil's life I would like to have. Like having absolutely no shame in airing my dirty laundry and begging openly to pay for bills that I could have avoided. Must be quite a life to have a skin so thick and leaded you coud wade through an irradiated pool and still walk out fine.


----------



## gaarashatan (Nov 1, 2018)

ya, he doesnt play short games for marathon, and even said he knew trolls were going to attack kat yet doesnt put it in sub mode. 

good business choices there phil, really smart. you really know how to plan ahead and make the best of a bad situation


----------



## Waveysauce (Nov 1, 2018)

Love how he never blames himself. like wtf did he think would happen? Just let her play the fucking game on easy mode for 30 minutes

Also idk why he played that shitty Halloween game. Friday the 13th is the same thing but 100000x better and the servers had way way way more people on it. He is weird when it comes to similar games but always playing the one that has less people like pubg over fortnite. (not saying fortnite is better but friday the 13th def is)


----------



## Agentsmith (Nov 1, 2018)

JustStopDude said:


> DSP can't seem to understand or learn what basically most artist, actors, streamers, public officials...etc understand. You want to minimize your private life exposure.
> 
> The less information given the better. DSP has no real understanding of how and why to set boundaries. He only seems to consider if someone will feed his ego and/or make him money.
> 
> This is the same behavior again and again. The stupid leased BMW video. The staycation shit. The girlfriend streams....how does he not see that the same shit will happen again and again.



Firstly, he has no friends so he can't talk/share like a normal person would about their life / life experiences / troubles etc. Therefore he 'shares' with his 'online friends' (who just happen to give him money).

Also, as mentioned, it's all about ego with D$P. He wants to share things to make him look like a big deal (as mentioned, houses, cars, stay-cations etc). It will happen again and again.

He is a narcissist, and needs to tell people about his 'success':

"Since reality doesn’t support their grandiose view of themselves, narcissists live in a fantasy world propped up by distortion, self-deception, and magical thinking. They spin self-glorifying fantasies of unlimited success, power, brilliance, attractiveness, and ideal love that make them feel special and in control. These fantasies protect them from feelings of inner emptiness and shame, so facts and opinions that contradict them are ignored or rationalized away. Anything that threatens to burst the fantasy bubble is met with extreme defensiveness and even rage, so those around the narcissist learn to tread carefully around their denial of reality".


----------



## JustStopDude (Nov 1, 2018)

chicken wings said:


> I guess there are certain aspects about Phil's life I would like to have.



When I look at DSP, I see a miserable life. Not just Phil, but any streamer except for the super huge ones. For the average streamer, it seems like constant lack of privacy, weirdos, moronic controversy. The fan base for any streamer is like herding moronic cats. It has to be exhausting at times just dealing with the fan base. 

It is all the negative shit of Hollywood fame, only for much less money, and a much faster time frame from unknown, known, back to unknown again.


----------



## Destro1986 (Nov 1, 2018)

JustStopDude said:


> When I look at DSP, I see a miserable life. Not just Phil, but any streamer except for the super huge ones. For the average streamer, it seems like constant lack of privacy, weirdos, moronic controversy. The fan base for any streamer is like herding moronic cats. It has to be exhausting at times just dealing with the fan base.
> 
> It is all the negative shit of Hollywood fame, only for much less money, and a much faster time frame from unknown, known, back to unknown again.



I watch alot of smaller streamers/lets players who are people with jobs and lives who just do videos for fun and a little extra cash


----------



## actually (Nov 1, 2018)

JustStopDude said:


> When I look at DSP, I see a miserable life. Not just Phil, but any streamer except for the super huge ones. For the average streamer, it seems like constant lack of privacy, weirdos, moronic controversy. The fan base for any streamer is like herding moronic cats. It has to be exhausting at times just dealing with the fan base.
> 
> It is all the negative shit of Hollywood fame, only for much less money, and a much faster time frame from unknown, known, back to unknown again.



Tbh, I think a lot of it depends on the streamer and the atmosphere they cultivate. Try and imagine Phil acting happier and cheerier, greeting people in the stream regardless of cheering, laughing at somebody telling him he needs to get his classes, maybe bantering if someone says he looks funny ("Ha! Somebody clip that so [chatter] can skip the optometrist!"), and generally not being a total asshole all the time. Would he still get trolled sometimes? Probably--I think pretty much any streamer will have it happen. But if he didn't lose his shit so completely and was confident in himself, it wouldn't have the same effect and thus wouldn't happen nearly as often.

In other words, when someone goes to Phil's chat, is it fun? No. A random new person could easily show up and get banned in minutes without having any idea why. And that's why the negativity follows Phil--because he feeds it on the daily.


----------



## Lesbian Sleepover (Nov 1, 2018)

Is there an archive of the full stream somewhere or a replay?  I was at work when this all went down.


----------



## Haunter (Nov 1, 2018)

Lesbian Sleepover said:


> Is there an archive of the full stream somewhere or a replay?  I was at work when this all went down.





LostMy1stAccount said:


> Tevin has it on his channel, it just isn't listed.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iksFe_QwJKQ


----------



## Il_Duke (Nov 2, 2018)

Waveysauce said:


> Love how he never blames himself. like wtf did he think would happen? Just let her play the fucking game on easy mode for 30 minutes
> 
> Also idk why he played that shitty Halloween game. Friday the 13th is the same thing but 100000x better and the servers had way way way more people on it. He is weird when it comes to similar games but always playing the one that has less people like pubg over fortnite. (not saying fortnite is better but friday the 13th def is)



One time someone on Friday the 13th called him "That guy that jerks off on stream". You'd think it would be something deeper than that, but we're talking about a 36 year old man that can't overcome emotional trauma like that.


----------



## Raven'sChild (Nov 2, 2018)

This+ said:


> It'll be like Leanna all over again. If she doesn't talk to her coworkers now, she will inevitably have to. She'll meet a guy who actually talks with her, treats her right, etc. She already "spends time alone" going to other places, so unlike Leanna who took a while to realize how liberating it is to not be with Phil any more, it'll be much faster for Kat to leave him.
> 
> Also notice how Leanna wasn't really disgusted being with Phil. I think the last game they played together was Mafia 3? and they're laughing and making jokes. Sure it's not entertaining but you can tell they were a couple doing couple things. Meanwhile every time Kat comes on stream with Phil it looks like someone behind the camera is pointing an AK47 at her.
> 
> It'll be much quicker for Kat to leave Phil, and it'll take a whole lot less than Phil's EMERGENCY! vlog to be the straw that breaks the camel's back.



About Leanna, I agree.  I believe without a doubt that Leanna loved Phil. One must remember that he had yet to become D$P when they started dating.*  In regards to Khet, however...  Khet ( 29 ) is a good 1o years older than Leanna (1 was when first 'dating' D$P.  Khet was living with her bf before AND while she was 'dating' D$P long distance.  Khet had a nine year D$P video history that was easily accessible on YT to view prior to moving in with D$P.  Contrast her 'intro vid' and you can see the stark difference (   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PU1xu1dCJJQ   )  Khet may not be a gold digger, but she definitely uses her feminine wiles to her advantage.  In D$P's case, an all expense paid relocation out of the MidWest to the trendy West Coast with free room and board plus perks.  She is biding her time, but she will wait until she has her hook well set in her next phish before doing anything.  D$P may have thought Leanna was cheating on him, but Khet definitely WILL.  I see folks wringing their hands over poor Khet.  Folks forget she streamed before she met D$P and was far to comfortable in front of her  facecam and animated on her own streams to successfully pull the wool over my eyes with her new D$P stream persona (   https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4n8gM97b7Df4aw6SjuB7lg/videos  ).   
* @1:19 he states there isn't anything on her YT channel.  He basically helped her start her channel and get it partnered with Machinima.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrE9jH2b0Fs  Looking at her, she has feeling for him and he for her.


SkippyLongbottom said:


> I hope she has friends and has a job because if not, she is trapped dude. Imagine living in the gout prison where everything you do is monitored, having to check in, having to ask to use the car, having to eat whatever he wants to eat. I mean she did gain some pounds so I'm thinking the cooking has went to a halt and Phil has been suggesting a lot of take-out and fast food.


Having seen how cucked D$P was by Leanna, I doubt he is wearing the pants in the house with Khet their either.  Leanna went from ham steaks with mac and cheese,..to side salads and vegetable side dishes... to full vegetarian meals as time progressed.  I can't see D$P being happy with a plate full of vegetables and no meat.  Khet is gaining weight because she's serving Meat & potatoes, meat & potatoes, meat and pasta with nary a green vegetable in sight.  Couple this with the bread they eat at every meal and the desserts she has brought into his new diet there is little wonder they both have expanded in size.



JustStopDude said:


> ...For the average streamer, it seems like constant lack of privacy, weirdos, moronic controversy. The fan base for any streamer is like herding moronic cats. It has to be exhausting at times just dealing with the fan base...



I watch a number of small to medium streamers who have none of these problems.  They keep their private life private, none of them have any controversy and ALL of them have been streaming longer than D$P.

-------------------------
Found some things I thought I'd note in the latest D$P Tries It.  I also find it amusing that he is completely omitting that this latest one is a Twitch Sub goal he has OWED those who paid him to do this.  It's basically 'a sponsored D$P Tries It' not some random thing he decided to do on a whim as he's been selling it.  I also love how he's saying it's just something he threw together.  Thanks for the money dummies!  
Now....his not doing this at his dining table got me thinking.  I recall him saying he could not do a house tour, cooking ep or another D$P Tries it because there were things he didn't want folks to see.  Could one of them be a new dinning set?  He got ALL new Christmas decorations because the old ones were from when Leanna was with him.  Did he get ALL new furniture as well?  I did see two new items:


----------



## LostMy1stAccount (Nov 2, 2018)

Raven'sChild said:


> I recall him saying he could not do a house tour, cooking ep or another D$P Tries it because there were things he didn't want folks to see. Could one of them be a new dinning set? He got ALL new Christmas decorations because the old ones were from when Leanna was with him. Did he get ALL new furniture as well? I did see two new items:



What if Leanna actually didn't leave abruptly but took half his furniture with her?
This way Dave had to buy a lot of of new stuff (presumably at IKEA) before moving Khet in.

I know there is the Christmas Vlog where he showed all his new decorations.
Did he ever do a house tour after the breakup with Leanna before that?


----------



## Raven'sChild (Nov 2, 2018)

He had the same table at Valentine's Day.  If he still has it is unknown.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BfMuZjFAr5N/


----------



## neger psykolog (Nov 2, 2018)

halloween even is now over, so thread locked.

it has now turned into DSP vs Tevin (black guy):
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/1-nov-2018-phil-vs-tevin.49543/


----------

